# Cheating in animal crossing new horizons



## Capella (Apr 7, 2020)

People are buying raymond for 2000 tickets..... how is that fair? How am i supposed to get 2000 tickets without cheating? Why is this being allowed? There really needs to be regulation on these kinds of things so for people who play the game legitimately such as myself can have a fair chance in obtaining our desired villagers. I've been playing this game since I was a child and I started off  on the original one on the gamecube. When I was playing the original crossing on gamecube I didnt get to choose whether I wanted raymond or Audie for 2000 tickets because frankly they didn't quite exist at the moment yet. However, when I got to city folk it was there that I realized the true tribulations and trials that come with the animal crossing economy and stock market. Here I had to learn how to pay off my house and save all my bells and resources to use them effectively If I wanted to have the authetntic animal crossing experience that this game provides. It was after I sold all of my ghroids had I learned the pain that is attatched to these small cute animal game. It broke me having to get rid of my precious gyroids to pay off my debt, had it not been for the bells I would have never even gotten it off . New leaf, however, was where the entire stock market *CRASHED, New leaf was the start of the downfall of the animal crossing stock market. *_ It was decided in new leaf that turnips would be more accessible and they would be easier to yield profits from by selling them to the pretty pink alpaca located in the retail store. Had it not been for this lady then the prices of said villagers would not be so inflated and the economy wouldn't be in the state it is today. 

Now come New horizons and its virtually impossible to obtain the villagers you want without having to bend your back sell your horse and mortage and donate all your children for! This is dang ridiculous if I had to say something myself and I am hecking tired of it!. *The segregation that is being* *ENABLED by the mods of this site if frankly sickening and the wage gap between an average animal crossing player and someone who has spent years hacking their game needs to be directly closed or the people will continue to suffer under the might of cheaters. *_


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

The mods said they'd "*be issuing warnings for any activity deemed suspicious*", but I'm guessing 2000 tickets (Which is 4,000,000 miles BTW), or buying 1x NMT for 250K+ IGB is not suspicious enough for them

EIDT: If Nintendo ever releases amiibos for the new characters, I'm sure it will help some of the prices subside


----------



## usa-chan (Apr 7, 2020)

i do agree that the prices for these two villagers are way out of control, and the mods should look into that, but i do think it's on the sellers themselves for letting it escalate that far and for accepting it. there should be rules and regulations, but since ACNH is so new, i don't think anyone saw this occurring.
but i wouldn't blame reese for the "stock market crash" in NL and NH, there were plenty of ways of getting bells without using the turnips. she's just an animated npc, she can't help what she buys. plus, it's not really cheating to participate in the turnip sales, so i don't understand why she's to blame.


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 7, 2020)

I understand what you're saying and I think 2000 tickets for a villager is absolutely ridiculous and impossible to obtain without cheating of some kind. I think a big issue with this game and with New Leaf were the duping glitches that kind of destroyed the worth of bells because people had so many of them that they became useless past a certain point. However, I see you mention that you want to be able to get your desired villagers--you do have a chance to get those: through using NMT, the campsite, amiibo, and random move-ins. I think it's kind of silly to be upset that by playing the game naturally you can't keep up with cheaters less than a month since release. There's a lot of hype surrounding the new villagers now but eventually the hype will die down, amiibos will be released, or whatever. Just give it time for the hype to die down or work on collecting resources to hunt for villagers by other means than trading for the time being. _Also comparing it to segregation? Girl. Bye._


----------



## ayesquiggle (Apr 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> The mods said they'd "*be issuing warnings for any activity deemed suspicious*", but I'm guessing 2000 tickets (Which is 4,000,000 miles BTW), or buying 1x NMT for 250K+ IGB is not suspicious enough for them
> 
> EIDT: If Nintendo ever releases amiibos for the new characters, I'm sure it will help some of the prices subside



I'm just curious, why is Nook Mile Tickets going for 250k IGB suspicious?


----------



## Splinter (Apr 7, 2020)

I sold 5 tickets for 1 million bells today, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 7, 2020)

The stalk market has been in the game since the beginning. It's not the problem. I mean, yeah the series being taken online and virtually guaranteeing access to large spike towns is a thing now, but it's not like turnips are the only way to make money. It's not like you are in any big rush to pay stuff off. And you can get your dream villagers without paying exorbitant amounts; you can play the game normally and find them eventually. The prices wouldn't exist if enough people weren't demanding instant gratification.

The NMT situation is completely separate from the stalk market. I agree the admins need to start setting a point where a certain amount of NMTs is considered 'suspicious'.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 7, 2020)

Some people trade rare items/flowers/villagers for reasonable amounts of tickets and those add up over time, yeah 2000 tickets is a little sus but some people really grind this game and make lots of trades with other users.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 7, 2020)

Oh my that was a rollercoaster. Although I do agree with 2000 tickets not being suspicious to mods, kinda odd.


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

250k is from what I have seen the standard price for one of these even though getting 1 nook mile ticket is significantly easier than getting 250k bells. I think the problem is how valuable the tickets are in this economy and how they are pretty easy to get. Another thing is that everyone wants them, especially if they are selling a villager and they will have an open plot.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

ayesquiggle said:


> I'm just curious, why is Nook Mile Tickets going for 250k IGB suspicious?



Have you tried earning 2,000 miles? If so, are you seriously telling me that the time it took to earn 2000 miles was literally worth 250,000 bells? Sorry if it sounds like I am being audacious, I'm not. Just trying to make a point.

The getaway package is worth 5000 miles, and that surely isn't worth 625,000 IGB


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Have you tried earning 2,000 miles? If so, are you seriously telling me that the time it took to earn 2000 miles was literally worth 250,000 bells? Sorry if it sounds like I am being audacious, but I'm trying to make a point.
> 
> The getaway package is worth 5000 miles, and that surely isn't worth 625,000 IGB


The forum will have to adjust to the new form of currency instead of making rules to stifle them.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 7, 2020)

Wow, I’ve never seen someone buy villagers w 2.000 tickets (the highest bid I’ve seen is 150, which is still an insane amount). I do agree, though, it’s very hard to compete w those people


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Have you tried earning 2,000 miles? If so, are you seriously telling me that the time it took to earn 2000 miles was literally worth 250,000 bells? Sorry if it sounds like I am being audacious, I'm not. Just trying to make a point.
> 
> The getaway package is worth 5000 miles, and that surely isn't worth 625,000 IGB



Earning 2000 Nook miles really isn't that difficult imo. Especially with the x 2 + x 5 dailies you get. I can easily go from having 0 nook miles to 10,000 just by playing for a few hours.


----------



## ayesquiggle (Apr 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Have you tried earning 2,000 miles? If so, are you seriously telling me that the time it took to earn 2000 miles was literally worth 250,000 bells? Sorry if it sounds like I am being audacious, but I'm trying to make a point.



Lol idk why you're getting upset, I'm trying to have a normal discussion lol. I was just curious as to what you meant by suspicious. Like bc people have so many bells from the royal crown glitch and therefore are willing to pay 250k for a ticket?


----------



## rezberri (Apr 7, 2020)

i dont rly know what the problem with the "economy" in this game is anymore. u seem to think its about bells, but i thought the issue was things being sold for absurd amounts of nook miles tickets? 

in regards to bells, i don't understand how u think bells are ruining trading? i thought nook miles tickets were the main source of money for trades, so im just not rly understanding what the issue is. the stalk market does seem to be easier to get into, but i dont think that's something the game did. i think we all kinda grew up in a way and actually learned what we were doing, and since we actually know of places to go to look for good sell prices we're all getting rich. bells are used for a lot of things outside trade in this game (plot relocation, bridge/incline placement, etc.) so i don't really see an issue with trying to get the most u can out of turnips. 

in regards to nook miles tickets, sure it sucks that everything's sold for such high amounts of them, but i dont think we can blame people for not wanting to miss out on profits for a villager. we can't always get rid of things for free from the kindness of our hearts. and i dont think i'd call people with large amounts of nmt cheaters either. we dont know how they got the tickets, but i know a fact that trades and such happen all the time outside of this tiny community this forum has. you couldn't even duplicate them anyway, so it's safe to say they came from (mostly) legitimate means. it's easy to get large amounts of nook miles at the beginning of the game when you dont have much to spend them on and are unlocking new achievements left and right, so it's not unreasonable to have a large amount of miles and therefore tickets because we're all kinda there atm.

im not saying that you dont have a right to complain. i also feel like something should be done in regards to pricing and such from mods or even the regular forum users at this point. if people don't already feel like it's ridiculous, then it's safe to say without intervention it will be. i don't really get how time traveling affects resource gain since i don't do it myself (and i don't really want to know), but it is clear that "regular" players are a bit disadvantaged when it comes to these trades. i may hold off on dreamie hunting till im more in the "end game" if prices remain as they are, but bartering should still be fine.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 7, 2020)

Do people really take 2000+ trips to those boring Islands looking for their favourite villagers? Sounds mind numbing.


----------



## Jubby Ducks (Apr 7, 2020)

Well it's not hard to build up bells and earn nook miles. Perhaps it may be unfair to those that work harder but TTing is a thing (which still can be time consuming to build up and compete against the market). If the dev team really wanted to prevent it they could have just made it so events happened based on when you start the game and not whether it's Thursday 6:24AM so the new fishing tourney begins. Then when events happen they update it online (like they're doing now) and remove it afterwards. I don't count TTing as cheating at all when they could have prevented it if they made the change. 

That's just my opinion and idea though. ;o;
No I don't TT, I play the game regularly and on day-by-day basis to enjoy ACNH fully and appreciate each feature. <3
BUT I can understand that you are frustrated like a ton of other people OP. I am sure I would feel the same way if the villager I want is hard to obtain, but things can be unforgiving especially if its something a lot of people are vying for and super duper popular/blown up.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> Earning 2000 Nook miles really isn't that difficult imo. Especially with the x 2 + x 5 dailies you get. I can easily go from having 0 nook miles to 10,000 just by playing for a few hours.



Right, which is why I suggested 250K IGB was suspicious to me.


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

I think as more people play the game for longer more people will get Raymond and the demand will be less. If it is the same in a month then we can seriously have a discussion about the system.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 7, 2020)

I do agree that the prices are extortionate but I wouldnt necessarily call it cheating. There are many ways to play the game and profit can be made by selling turnips or rate items etc etc. There are legit ways to get so many NMT with normal play through.
At the end of the day it all depends on RNG - you dont have to save up as many NMT and you can island hop until you find the villager you’d like. There is no race because there is no ‘end’.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

ayesquiggle said:


> Lol idk why you're getting upset, I'm trying to have a normal discussion lol. I was just curious as to what you meant by suspicious. Like bc people have so many bells from the royal crown glitch and therefore are willing to pay 250k for a ticket?



I wasn't upset, I even stated as much.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 7, 2020)

2000 tickets is insane, even if you timetravel there's no way you're gonna earn those legit within a month or two. 



Splinter said:


> Do people really take 2000+ trips to those boring Islands looking for their favourite villagers? Sounds mind numbing.



It's the only way to get the new villagers since they don't have amiibo cards yet. But it's not like regular players can pay that much, so when the cheaters got their hand on their favorites the market will regulate itself since nobody else can afford it.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 7, 2020)

ayesquiggle said:


> Lol idk why you're getting upset, I'm trying to have a normal discussion lol. I was just curious as to what you meant by suspicious. Like bc people have so many bells from the royal crown glitch and therefore are willing to pay 250k for a ticket?


The issue isn't so much 2,000 miles, it's 2,000 NMTs. By your estimate, earning 2,000 tickets would take 50 24-hour days to earn...the game has only been out for 18.


----------



## Alyx (Apr 7, 2020)

I was thinking about this today, and I'm glad someone said it. I want Raymond as well but I can't compete with people that grind this game more than I do and/or cheat. I can't wait until the hype over the new villagers calms down so I can get that business cat - hoping I run into him on a Nook Miles island or something.


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

Also if there is in fact, these cheaters getting thousands of NMTs for Raymond, how could the cheaters be differentiated from the people who have gotten them legitimately?


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 7, 2020)

I got 700 nook miles tickets in a 12 hour period by tting and doing the nook miles + tasks, I understand where your coming from but there are a LOT of people who tt and gain mass amounts of tickets. Now you can argue that tting is cheating and the debate is older than my grandma at this point but it is what it is. I do agree with you that the prices are inflated, that was done with the members of the forum hands, and I also agree with you that the mods need to step in and officially state what kind of prices are acceptable and what prices are blatant price gouging. However, until they give us a 1:1 price ratio the free market will reign.


----------



## lilypadfrog (Apr 7, 2020)

Capella said:


> _*The segregation that is being* *ENABLED by the mods of this site if frankly sickening and the wage gap between an average animal crossing player and someone who has spent years hacking their game needs to be directly closed or the people will continue to suffer under the might of cheaters. *_



i don't think you understand what 1/3 of these words mean


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 7, 2020)

FloatyFlare said:


> I got 700 nook miles tickets in a 12 hour period by tting and doing the nook miles + tasks, I understand where your coming from but there are a LOT of people who tt and gain mass amounts of tickets. Now you can argue that tting is cheating and the debate is older than my grandma at this point but it is what it is. I do agree with you that the prices are inflated, that was done with the members of the forum hands, and I also agree with you that the mods need to step in and officially state what kind of prices are acceptable and what prices are blatant price gouging. However, until they give us a 1:1 price ratio the free market will reign.


I think a lot of people are getting Nook Miles and Nook Miles Tickets mixed up! 700 NMT would mean you earned 1,400,000 Nook Miles in 12 hours which I don't think is possible. (please provide math if you actually did mean tickets ;w; I'm curious how you did it!)

Now with that math out there, it's pretty difficult for someone to earn 2000 tickets just from playing the game. I know there are people selling NMT for real money on other websites, but then at the same time a lot of people have been trading and I can see how someone has 200 tickets. It's hard to differentiate and since those NMT bought with real money are already floating around the economy here it will be very difficult to get rid of...


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 7, 2020)

Ok what I don't understand about everyone who is upset about the inflated prices is that there are still ways to get these villagers. If you don't want to participate in the new trading economy then...don't?

It's not like trading is the ONLY way to get the new villagers. Save up your miles and go hunting through mystery islands like the rest of the people who ended up with Raymond and Audie without trading. That's what I'm doing, as I don't care about killing myself to get hundreds of NMT, and the gamble of searching through islands is more satisfying to me anyways. It also allows me to spend more time in this beautiful game rather than fighting it out over the forums. That said- let people stockpile miles if they want to! Who cares, when the game provides you opportunities to get the villagers you want eventually.

Posts like this accusing people of taking shortcuts and "cheating" are SUPER hypocritical IMO. Trading for a villager you want instead of following the game's natural process for inviting/moving them in is a huge shortcut.
Which leads me to believe you're not actually angry about people accruing 1000s of NMT- You're just upset there isn't a more easily accessible way for YOU to get what you want instantly lol.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 7, 2020)

I just wanna know how long it took for that person to deliver the 2500 tickets. How many trips, how many fit in your inventory at a trip, and how long it took over all.


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 7, 2020)

I think at this point people also fail to address the fact that Raymond posts are becoming more frequent, yet the price on him is increasing.. it takes a couple of people to bid obnoxiously high to not allow the price to fall like it's supposed to [and at this point posters should also be enabling him to fall, both sides are faulty] and I'm saying that as someone who sold him for 500-600 tickets. But once he starts getting to the 2k point it's an issue. I don't think everyone who has that many hacks, but to say that there aren't hacked tickets floating around at this point would probably be untrue. A cap on these bids should be introduced since clearly what's supposed to be happening, isn't.

tldr; stop betting on raymond for obnoxiously high prices, stop asking for him for obnoxiously high prices

also: i think if you post him and you aren't expecting him to go past a certain point then you watch it skyrocket that's one thing. but if you see him skyrocket, then take advantage of it that's another


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

Alaros said:


> I just wanna know how long it took for that person to deliver the 2500 tickets. How many trips, how many fit in your inventory at a trip, and how long it took over all.


7 trips. 400 fit in the inventory.


----------



## ayesquiggle (Apr 7, 2020)

tajikey said:


> The issue isn't so much 2,000 miles, it's 2,000 NMTs. By your estimate, earning 2,000 tickets would take 50 24-hour days to earn...the game has only been out for 18.



I didn't estimate anything, I'm not sure what you mean. I'm not saying I think a nook mile ticket is worth 250k igb or that a villager is worth 2000 nmt, I'm just curious as what exactly this suspicious behavior is.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 7, 2020)

ayesquiggle said:


> I didn't estimate anything, I'm not sure what you mean. I'm not saying I think a nook mile ticket is worth 250k igb or that a villager is worth 2000 nmt, I'm just curious as what exactly this suspicious behavior is.


You estimated that 10,000 miles would take a few hours. I extrapolated that assumption into the 2000 NMT offer for Raymond.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 7, 2020)

Cory said:


> 7 trips. 400 fit in the inventory.



You'd figure after 1-2 trips it'll become ridiculous, but no, we've gone beyond that and into LUDICROUS territory xD
Sheesh.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 7, 2020)

There needs to be changes.


----------



## ayesquiggle (Apr 7, 2020)

tajikey said:


> You estimated that 10,000 miles would take a few hours.



I didn't say that, was a different person


----------



## Amilee (Apr 7, 2020)

Hoosker said:


> Ok what I don't understand about everyone who is upset about the inflated prices is that there are still ways to get these villagers. If you don't want to participate in the new trading economy then...don't?
> 
> It's not like trading is the ONLY way to get the new villagers. Save up your miles and go hunting through mystery islands like the rest of the people who ended up with Raymond and Audie without trading. That's what I'm doing, as I don't care about killing myself to get hundreds of NMT, and the gamble of searching through islands is more satisfying to me anyways. It also allows me to spend more time in this beautiful game rather than fighting it out over the forums. That said- let people stockpile miles if they want to! Who cares, when the game provides you opportunities to get the villagers you want eventually.
> 
> ...


i agree 100% with you. thanks for saying this!
while 2k tickets are a lot, its an extreme exception. but its also the price some people are willing to pay to get whatever they want fast.
anyone can get the villagers or whatever if they put time and effort into it. its not like its not part of the game and you can only get it here lol.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 7, 2020)

ayesquiggle said:


> I didn't say that, was a different person


You are correct. I quoted the wrong person. Apologies.


----------



## ayesquiggle (Apr 7, 2020)

tajikey said:


> You are correct. I quoted the wrong person. Apologies.


haha no worries I was just confused


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 7, 2020)

Just imagine how much money Nintendo would make if they would offer NMT as microtransactions right now...

But yeah, I never thought the cat with the glasses would become the Holy Grail of AC where people bid their last (virtual) shirt for him. I wonder if the whole need for NMT may gets less if TBT are gonna be a thing again?


----------



## saramew (Apr 7, 2020)

I do agree that 2000 tickets is suspicious as hell, but that's about it. This isn't segregation. I would wish for a community without cheating as well, but NMT are able to be obtained legitimately especially using forums like TBT.


----------



## ACCRT (Apr 7, 2020)

I agree that the NMT amount for Raymond is defintely too much even considering that Raymond is not avaliable from amiibo now. I even know that there is someone buy Raymond with 800 RMB (which is about 115 dollars!!!) and runs into the amiibo force glitch.....

But I can provide something from my point of view as a Chinese player.
I know that in China, lots of players earn NMT or IGB by "inviting" people to their island for:
1. Have a chance to speak with *Celeste/Saharah *
2. Buy turnips from Daisy Mae for as low as 90 bells.
3. Sell turnips as high as 500+/600+ bells.
4. Exchange furnitures/Crwons

And these threads consists 90% more of all the threads....

They usually charge 1 NMT (some would charge 2-4) or 20k+ bells for 1 time
And a lot of people coming...
So that's not very hard for them to get lots of NMT by just letting people come...


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 7, 2020)

Would TBT putting minimum account age for to selling or buying villagers help at all? Are a lot of these exuberant transactions being made by new accounts? That might also help reduce the risk of scam transactions?


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 7, 2020)

Amilee said:


> i agree 100% with you. thanks for saying this!
> while 2k tickets are a lot, its an extreme exception. but its also the price some people are willing to pay to get whatever they want fast.
> anyone can get the villagers or whatever if they put time and effort into it. its not like its not part of the game and you can only get it here lol.




Exactly! I think calling this situation an issue of "fairness" is completely ridiculous lol.
The game offers us all a "fair" chance at these villagers- it's not like some people get a glitched game where Raymond won't appear, and everyone on the trading boards is trying to cut corners in some way to get what they want. Getting mad that some people are willing to go more extremes than someone else to get their villager seems like a whole lot of hypocrisy to me.


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 7, 2020)

crystalmilktea said:


> I think a lot of people are getting Nook Miles and Nook Miles Tickets mixed up! 700 NMT would mean you earned 1,400,000 Nook Miles in 12 hours which I don't think is possible. (please provide math if you actually did mean tickets ;w; I'm curious how you did it!)
> 
> Now with that math out there, it's pretty difficult for someone to earn 2000 tickets just from playing the game. I know there are people selling NMT for real money on other websites, but then at the same time a lot of people have been trading and I can see how someone has 200 tickets. It's hard to differentiate and since those NMT bought with real money are already floating around the economy here it will be very difficult to get rid of...


That is exactly what I'm saying I did. It's not hard to gain miles and that's my entire point. As for how I did it: Step 1, have no life. This is mandatory. Step 2. You pick out which tasks to do that are the quickest and easiest to do under the 2x set of tasks Step 3. PRIORITIZE X5 TASKS. Step 4. If you can complete other tasks like selling weeks, sending letters etc(the easy ones to do) do them as well, they add a large number of miles quickly. Step 5. Don't spend more than 10 minutes on any day you're doing. A lot of this is rng heavy, the best day you could have is having a usual 200 miles as one x5 and four x2 and the worst could be having just 5 100 x2's. Im sure I'm HEAVILY overselling how long it took me because honestly, I hadn't slept in two days while grinding. It's just a very rough estimate of how long it took. My overall point is its not hard and not out of the realm of possibility to obtain 2000 nook miles tickets


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 7, 2020)

That's on the sellers/auctioners for letting it get that out of hand. And honestly, you can still obtain a lot of nmt playing the game legitimately. Not anything crazy like 2,000 (not even 100) but still a considerable amount. You can earn even more if you're trading things for nmt on the forum in combination with buying them in game. Having 2k of them is super sus, but that's all it is.

I don't see why/how this is something to get so heated about. These are just characters, you should be able to enjoy the game with or without your favorites.


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 7, 2020)

crystalmilktea said:


> Would TBT putting minimum account age for to selling or buying villagers help at all? Are a lot of these exuberant transactions being made by new accounts? That might also help reduce the risk of scam transactions?



lol That seems like a great way to gatekeep this fandom and keep out new, excited players who are just joining and learning about the AC community.
People will go to extreme lengths to get the villagers they want. Period. Maybe cap the NMT amount villagers can be sold at, but don't shut out new members.


----------



## AnonymousFish (Apr 7, 2020)

crystalmilktea said:


> Would TBT putting minimum account age for to selling or buying villagers help at all? Are a lot of these exuberant transactions being made by new accounts? That might also help reduce the risk of scam transactions?


I think this would just deter new people from getting involved in the forums here, which is definitely what we don't need!


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 7, 2020)

yes it's frustrating that prices are inflated, but i think that some people are taking this way too seriously. wait a few weeks and the prices will go down as more people get the new villagers. temporary inflation in a video game economy should be the least of our worries in current times.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 7, 2020)

I feel like everyone is getting super heated about something that's always existed.  First off, the nook miles tickets thing is probably legitimate, though unfair. Even with the original duping glitch you couldn't duplicate NMT. I don't even Time Travel in NH but the hatred and anger towards hackers and cheaters is usually just so strange to me. It's a game. They aren't worth your energy. Those who will ruin the 'economy' will do it as hackers or do it as legitimate players. I think it's something that the world of AC needs to adapt to, as it has for every single game before it.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 7, 2020)

How can someone even obtain these many tickets if playing legitimately?
I think I've collected over 100+ Nook Miles so far (I obviously spent quite a few on NMT's and redeemed them for other items but still). I spent hours playing this game and there's just no way to obtain these many Nook Mile tickets.

The only way I see it possible is through acquiring dupe NMT's through eBay (I was guilty of that once myself back in NL where I spent around 30 US dollars to get in-game bells to acquire my dreamie, Zucker).
So it seems people are just taken advantage of at this point.


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 7, 2020)

cheezu said:


> How can someone even obtain these many tickets if playing legitimately?
> I think I've collected over 100+ Nook Miles so far (I obviously spent quite a few on NMT's and redeemed them for other items but still). I spent hours playing this game and there's just no way to obtain these many Nook Mile tickets.
> 
> The only way I see it possible is through acquiring dupe NMT's through eBay (I was guilty of that once myself back in NL where I spent around 30 US dollars to get in-game bells to acquire my dreamie, Zucker).
> So it seems people are just taken advantage of at this point.


a lot of tting and working the market


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 7, 2020)

Hoosker said:


> lol That seems like a great way to gatekeep this fandom and keeping out new, excited players who are just joining and learning about the AC community.
> People will go to extreme lengths to get the villagers they want. Period. Maybe cap the NMT amount villagers can be sold at, but don't shut out new members.





AnonymousFish said:


> I think this would just deter new people from getting involved in the forums here, which is definitely what we don't need!



I didn't mean ban from posting in the forums at all, I meant just specifically the villager trading board and putting the minimum at at most 1 week. I think people genuinely interested in getting involved with the community would be fine waiting for that time? I don't think I implied shutting out new members at all ;w; There's a lot of other things to do in the forums here and villagers are one of the easiest ways to scam people!

A cap on NMT amount would be great but I'm not sure how that number would be decided. For New Leaf I think as time went on people just accumulated so many bells and had nothing to use them on, so it would be difficult for mods to keep updating the cap if people do just have tons of NMT lying around. Would it be helpful at all if all auctions had to have an auto-buy amount so they can't be inflated too much?


----------



## biibii (Apr 7, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> _Also comparing it to segregation? Girl. Bye._


yeah you need to take a deep breath mama cause this is NOT segregation lmao


----------



## Ezamoosh (Apr 7, 2020)

How would it be fair to the people who have grinded islands for Raymond to put a cap on how much they're allowed to ask for him? What would that cap even be? What is "fair" is entirely subective. They're still going to ask for those prices on twitter. The economy has nothing to with the mods of this website. They're not the mods of the game. You don't _need_ Raymond to play the game, and like it or not, you're not entitled to him for a price YOU think is "fair". If you feel you do want him and don't want to pay the prices, grind for him yourself. It's absolutely absurd to get frustrated at the mods of all people.


----------



## Jubby Ducks (Apr 7, 2020)

I mean don't forget everyone's on a lockdown and advised to stay indoors. Expect peeps grinding and staying up late and forgetting about self-care (not to mention messing up one's sleep schedule lol). Personally not my style but just some people I know in real life that are this/ still hyped about ACNH.


----------



## BokuNoRhythm (Apr 7, 2020)

All you can do is be the change you want to see like others have been saying. I wont ever sell villagers or items for nook mile tickets or even bells. Ill just keep giving stuff away, but now because of these threads i know who not to give stuff to lol


----------



## lilypadfrog (Apr 7, 2020)

Hoosker said:


> lol That seems like a great way to gatekeep this fandom and keep out new, excited players who are just joining and learning about the AC community.
> People will go to extreme lengths to get the villagers they want. Period. Maybe cap the NMT amount villagers can be sold at, but don't shut out new members.



i disagree

protections to prevent scammers=/=gatekeeping.. if you're new to AC and excited its not like thats going to wear off after 24 hours lol. if a time limit sounds bad to folks, maybe even a minimum post requirement could be helpful.

EDIT: also i'm pretty sure most people new to AC and just learning about the community aren't immediately jumping into nooks cranny to sell their NMT haha


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 7, 2020)

Ezamoosh said:


> How would it be fair to the people who have grinded islands for Raymond to put a cap on how much they're allowed to ask for him? What would that cap even be? What is "fair" is entirely subective. They're still going to ask for those prices on twitter. The economy has nothing to with the mods of this website. They're not the mods of the game. You don't _need_ Raymond to play the game, and like it or not, you're not entitled to him for a price YOU think is "fair". If you feel you do want him and don't want to pay the prices, grind for him yourself. It's absolutely absurd to get frustrated at the mods of all people.


I don't think blaming the mods completely makes any sense, because there's multiple people who have to participate a deal, but controlling the economy within an AC themed website versus twitter are definitely two diff things imo if people want to go auction/bet for him for insane prices there they can and that's their choice but for people who don't want to deal w/ within a smaller community I think it's not insane that a cap is set (also it's all rng to if you get him, but if you grind islands to purposely get him and sell him and expect tons of money in return that's on u)

*also a STARTING bid for an auction shouldn't be 500 plus regardless, like i said previously the posts for him are popping up bc everyone wants money and people who want him are willing to bite but it inflates things for everyone involved after awhile


----------



## Ezamoosh (Apr 7, 2020)

peachmilke said:


> I don't think blaming the mods completely makes any sense, because there's multiple people who have to participate a deal, but controlling the economy within an AC themed website versus twitter are definitely two diff things imo if people want to go auction/bet for him for insane prices there they can and that's their choice but for people who don't want to deal w/ within a smaller community I think it's not insane that a cap is set (also it's all rng to if you get him, but if you grind islands to purposely get him and sell him and expect tons of money in return that's on u)


Yeah, they're of course different. OP appeared to be blaming the mods of this website for the entire situation though, which isn't fair or helpful.


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 7, 2020)

Ezamoosh said:


> Yeah, they're of course different. OP appeared to be blaming the mods of this website for the entire situation though, which isn't fair or helpful.


yea i agree with you then, blaming solely mods is just a bad move and won't help anyone


----------



## CovisGod (Apr 7, 2020)

As someone that currently has over 50mill in the Bank and over 200 NMT I find highly offensive that it could be considered cheating of any kind for me to have that amount.

I’m an Animal Crossing veteran, I had the GameCube game on Pre-Order and have literally put Thousands upon thousands of hours into the franchise. I have been a part of this forum since early New Leaf so when New Horizons came out did I scrimp and save by selling fish and fruit? No I didn’t because that’s not where the money is, the money is in two places... a) the turnips and b) having something that people want. So instead of scrimping in days 1, 2 and 3 I found out what Sets were available in game, traded with people on here until I had the full set (antique was my first) and then let people catalogue them for Bells & NMT, this started off at 25k Bells or 1 NMT and a week ago I had someone pay me 50 NMT to Catalogue two different sets,

Have I in any way cheated to get where I am right now? Absolutely not, I have used good business sense to find a market and be one of the first ones to market something people want. In doing so I have in 19 days since release played the game for over 160 hours, that’s 160 hours of mainly trading because it’s something I like to do,

Could any single person that buys this game have done the exact same thing I did? Yes they could. To be called a cheat for having the big money is massively offensive after 160 hours of grinding out deals. I took part in no glitching, no cheating and to my knowledge never took the bells of anyone that did,

This game is fantastic in that you can play it however you like, if you want to sit back, relax play for two hours a day you can, if you want to become the Richard Branson of Animal Crossing and sit on piles of legitimate bells you can, everyone’s experience is different,

don’t be bitter because people are having a different experience to you.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 7, 2020)

i think we should contact the Better Business Bureau


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

CovisGod said:


> As someone that currently has over 50mill in the Bank and over 200 NMT I find highly offensive that it could be considered cheating of any kind for me to have that amount.
> 
> I’m an Animal Crossing veteran, I had the GameCube game on Pre-Order and have literally put Thousands upon thousands of hours into the franchise. I have been a part of this forum since early New Leaf so when New Horizons came out did I scrimp and save by selling fish and fruit? No I didn’t because that’s not where the money is, the money is in two places... a) the turnips and b) having something that people want. So instead of scrimping in days 1, 2 and 3 I found out what Sets were available in game, traded with people on here until I had the full set (antique was my first) and then let people catalogue them for Bells & NMT, this started off at 25k Bells or 1 NMT and a week ago I had someone pay me 50 NMT to Catalogue two different sets,
> 
> ...


Pretty much my view here.


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 7, 2020)

CovisGod said:


> As someone that currently has over 50mill in the Bank and over 200 NMT I find highly offensive that it could be considered cheating of any kind for me to have that amount.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Bingo.
It's not a question of cheaters vs people who play fairly. This is full of people who want instant gratification and are upset that they can't have it at the speed and method that they want.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 7, 2020)

This thread is still open? mods seriously need to close this because its getting out of hand, this isn't even about the NMT anymore


----------



## jakeypride (Apr 7, 2020)

I find it crazy and honestly game breaking... 

People are buying tickets online with actual money - I think the highest was $6,500.

I don’t get it... like I’d get maybe spending $10 on a villager because it’s like buying the amiibo card, but cheaper.

I have Audie in my town and tbh - I plan on capping her auction at 100NMT or a little more MAX.

What the actual heck are you going to do with 2,000 nook miles tickets?


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 7, 2020)

jakeypride said:


> I find it crazy and honestly game breaking...
> 
> People are buying tickets online with actual money - I think the highest was $6,500.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately amiibo cards are really expensive, most of the popular villagers like Marshal, Merengue, and Julian are going for almost 70$ on eBay which is literally insane so I can see why people are trying their chances with the NMT instead of amiibo cards...


----------



## alitwick (Apr 7, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Unfortunately amiibo cards are really expensive, most of the popular villagers like Marshal, Merengue, and Julian are going for almost 70$ on eBay which is literally insane so I can see why people are trying their chances with the NMT instead of amiibo cards...


You could also just go with fanmade ones which are way cheaper and work the same.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 7, 2020)

cheezu said:


> How can someone even obtain these many tickets if playing legitimately?
> I think I've collected over 100+ Nook Miles so far (I obviously spent quite a few on NMT's and redeemed them for other items but still). I spent hours playing this game and there's just no way to obtain these many Nook Mile tickets.
> 
> The only way I see it possible is through acquiring dupe NMT's through eBay (I was guilty of that once myself back in NL where I spent around 30 US dollars to get in-game bells to acquire my dreamie, Zucker).
> So it seems people are just taken advantage of at this point.



So basically for non-TTer's such as myself this is virtually impossible.


----------



## 0kamu0 (Apr 7, 2020)

the one thing I don't understand is why people see buying NMTs as different to buying amiibo cards? I wouldn't do either but both are paying real money for in game things. No shame if you do either play the game how you want! Some amiibo cards can get really expensive too (like marshal's is selling for 90+ dollars on ebay). The major difference I guess is buying nook mile tickets is more third party-feeling, but to me it seems the same level of fair (or unfair depending on how you see it).

But i am open to having my opinion changed if someone explains how they are different


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 7, 2020)

alitwick said:


> You could also just go with fanmade ones which are way cheaper and work the same.


Well I didn't even know those existed...


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 7, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Well I didn't even know those existed...


there are guides on how to get them, or you can check etsy


----------



## BokuNoRhythm (Apr 7, 2020)

cheezu said:


> So basically for non-TTer's such as myself this is virtually impossible.



Even with tting its close to impossible, source am a tter


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 7, 2020)

It took me forever to get Judy. I had to wait until someone was auctioning her for bells to even stand a chance. There are also a bunch of hybrid threads asking for an insane amount of tickets. I just want to play the game normally ahhhhh!


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 7, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Unfortunately amiibo cards are really expensive, most of the popular villagers like Marshal, Merengue, and Julian are going for almost 70$ on eBay which is literally insane so I can see why people are trying their chances with the NMT instead of amiibo cards...


On Etsy there is this shop that sells just the data. I got 10 villagers for 25 USD :>


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

Sir Takoya said:


> It took me forever to get Judy. I had to wait until someone was auctioning her for bells to even stand a chance. There are also a bunch of hybrid threads asking for an insane amount of tickets. I just want to play the game normally ahhhhh!


Then play the game normally... Nobody is holding a gun to your head telling you to do these trades. There are plenty of generous giving people on these forums that aren't asking for these prices so search for those threads and you'll be set.


----------



## jakeypride (Apr 7, 2020)

FloatyFlare said:


> On Etsy there is this shop that sells just the data. I got 10 villagers for 25 USD :>


Woah! How?


----------



## Loriii (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd honestly just get Audie or Raymond using 2000 tickets lol that's gonna be really tedious going back and forth. I'll eventually find them there and still have a lot of tickets left after. Even at 100 or 200 tickets, you still have a lot of chance. I'd honestly just try my luck. Also, if they're really using real-world money to get these tickets, might as well buy their dreamies using that money lol kidding.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 7, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Then play the game normally... Nobody is holding a gun to your head telling you to do these trades. There are plenty of generous giving people on these forums that aren't asking for these prices so search for those threads and you'll be set.


Dude...I was talking about the people offering 3000 tickets that were obviously bought....chill or don't talk to me.


----------



## dragonair (Apr 7, 2020)

Capella said:


> New leaf, however, was where the entire stock market *CRASHED, New leaf was the start of the downfall of the animal crossing stock market. *_ It was decided in new leaf that turnips would be more accessible and they would be easier to yield profits from by selling them to the pretty pink alpaca located in the retail store. Had it not been for this lady then the prices of said villagers would not be so inflated and the economy wouldn't be in the state it is today. _


Leave Reese alone, she did nothing wrong!  She's just a sweet alpaca who's in love with her husband.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 7, 2020)

I liked Raymond before all of this.

Just wait until new amiibo cards come out and buy his card.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

Sir Takoya said:


> Dude...I was talking about the people offering 3000 tickets that were obviously bought....chill or don't talk to me.


You cant prove they were bought


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

Sir Takoya said:


> Dude...I was talking about the people offering 3000 tickets that were obviously bought....chill or don't talk to me.


? I am chill. I'm as chill as can be lol

You said "I just want to play the game normally" so I told you to play the game normally. That's all. Sorry if I offended. Wasn't my intention.


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 7, 2020)

jakeypride said:


> Woah! How?


Amiibo cards can be made to my understanding, I am not sure how but I know it can be done. This shop is closed for now but when they open again these are the people I got them from! https://www.etsy.com/listing/780896..._sold_out_detail=1&ref=anchored_listing&frs=1


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> ? I am chill. I'm as chill as can be lol
> 
> You said "I just want to play the game normally" so I told you to play the game normally. That's all. Sorry if I offended. Wasn't my intention.


When some body gets offended over a message they act like the other person is screaming it at them.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 7, 2020)

the economy is in shambles i am literally shaking and crying right now

in all seriousness this kinda sucks for non-tters but it seems perfectly legitimate if you invest the effort. there are probably nook mile tickets that have been bought with money or modded in but unfortunately thats just how it is, doesnt mean you get to point the fingers at everybody though. there are plenty of threads that are generous with what they want or are willing to give away stuff/villagers, and when tbt comes back im sure more people will ask for that instead. i remember time travelling back and im pretty sure i had all of my nook miles from the previous day even though i spent it? maybe thats the secret...


----------



## Ploom (Apr 7, 2020)

Capella said:


> People are buying raymond for 2000 tickets..... how is that fair? How am i supposed to get 2000 tickets without cheating?


Try harder.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 7, 2020)

Infinity said:


> When some body gets offended over a message they act like the other person is screaming it at them.


You don't need to say anything either.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 7, 2020)

I ordered some fake cards off of Etsy but they never got to me yet - I don't know if it's because of COVID-19 or if the package got lost because the shipping was free so I'm assuming the service might not be the most reliable especially since it travelled from abroad.

I also ordered a bunch of legit amiibo cards (albeit unopened ones). I found some of my favorite villagers in these cards - Katt, Goldie and Merry. I also got Punchy - not my personal favorite but I'd like to do a giveaway for him once the amiibo villager glitch is fixed.

I like the original amiibos because they're a great collectible. I have an album for them and everything.
So even if I'm not a huge fan of the villager I think it's a nice addition - plus you can scan them into photopia and order their posters. 

So to me there's still a big difference between physical cards and NMT tickets - sure, you can get very lucky with the tickets but the idea of collecting something is just more special to me.


----------



## Stil (Apr 7, 2020)

Sir Takoya said:


> You don't need to say anything either.


Im more than allowed to voice my opinion on this thread, just as much as you are.


----------



## thedragmeme (Apr 7, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I ordered some fake cards off of Etsy but they never got to me yet - I don't know if it's because of COVID-19 or if the package got lost because the shipping was free so I'm assuming the service might not be the most reliable especially since it travelled from abroad.
> 
> I also ordered a bunch of legit amiibo cards (albeit unopened ones). I found some of my favorite villagers in these cards - Katt, Goldie and Merry. I also got Punchy - not my personal favorite but I'd like to do a giveaway for him once the amiibo villager glitch is fixed.
> 
> ...


Yes Covd-19 is a huge impactful factor on shipping right now. The 10 data stickers I ordered aren't going to ship until the 9th and I ordered them on March 25th. Just be patient and Im sure they'll get to you!


----------



## radical6 (Apr 7, 2020)

nook mile tickets machine go brrrrrrrr


----------



## ryan88 (Apr 7, 2020)

The fake amiibos are legit, its not hard to replicate them.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 7, 2020)

ryan88 said:


> The fake amiibos are legit, its not hard to replicate them.


I wish I knew how to make my own but I presume you actually need the original cards to begin with.

I got them because I really wanted some of the Welcome Amiibo villagers which are basically virtually impossible to find unless you're willing to spend a few hundred bucks for the set.


----------



## niko2 (Apr 7, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I wish I knew how to make my own but I presume you actually need the original cards to begin with.
> 
> I got them because I really wanted some of the Welcome Amiibo villagers which are basically virtually impossible to find unless you're willing to spend a few hundred bucks for the set.


google it, it's actually pretty easy


----------



## TangledBowties (Apr 7, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I wish I knew how to make my own but I presume you actually need the original cards to begin with.
> 
> I got them because I really wanted some of the Welcome Amiibo villagers which are basically virtually impossible to find unless you're willing to spend a few hundred bucks for the set.



You actually don't! If you look up 'how to make animal crossing amibos' there should be quite a few tutorials thaat come up. It seems relativity easy as well!


----------



## Emi (Apr 7, 2020)

segregation...wage gap....i-


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 7, 2020)

I said this in another thread, but I feel like TBT currency becoming available as a form of payment will bring more stability to the economy since it is more controlled due to TBT Staff doing measures to prevent abuse. Also it is desired because it works for many kinds of transactions from TBT Collectibles to even trading in New Leaf still.

When it comes to people cheating or not, there will always be people cheating the system no matter what, but there are also people who just play and traded a lot to have that much stuff as well.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 7, 2020)

Wow. Someone sounds salty... you do realize there is a literal global pandemic happening right now, right?  Where literally hundreds of THOUSANDS of people are being forced to stay in their homes? In some countries even police force is keeping people in?
Yeah so there are people right now who have played the game for 300hrs already because of this. Heck I am an "essential employee" and almost at 170hrs.

So to say anyone who has that many obviously~ needs to be investigated is very belittling to a lot of people who literally can't do anything else but sit on their butts and play games to ignore what is going on outside and hope no one in their family dies.

Aside from that and on a less gloomy take:
People tip trades with NMT.
People will buy recipes with NMT.
People buy hybrids with NMT.
I'm sure people are selling art of NMT, too.
It would not be difficult to have your own earned NMT (which isnt difficult) then have a surplus extra via those means.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Unfortunately amiibo cards are really expensive,



Since literally anybody can make their own amiibo cards, they shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Since literally anybody can make their own amiibo cards, they shouldn't be too expensive.


I, personally, dont want fake cards... so if you want real ones they can get expensive.

But the fake cards are about $4 a piece with shipping? (Some as high as $12~)
So even if you want to just get your dream team of 10 that is a minimum of $40. Which can be argued as expensive.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Since literally anybody can make their own amiibo cards, they shouldn't be too expensive.


I was talking about the real ones, please also understand not everyone has the money to buy amiibo cards especially as of right now


----------



## CodyMKW (Apr 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> If Nintendo ever releases amiibos for the new characters, I'm sure it will help some of the prices subside


then people will be like $200 for Raymond amiibo card


----------



## John Wick (Apr 7, 2020)

A fan made card from Etsy will cost you a couple of bucks, and they work exactly the same as the real deal.

I'm sure they'll release cards for the new villagers in an updated, or new series.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 7, 2020)

CodyMKW said:


> then people will be like $200 for Raymond amiibo card


I wish we had a laugh react.


----------



## Amilee (Apr 7, 2020)

CodyMKW said:


> then people will be like $200 for Raymond amiibo card


and there is probably someone who will buy it lol


----------



## help with login (Apr 7, 2020)

Making your own amiibo cards requires nfc215 stickers (go on amazon look em up), and an app called TagMo, super easy to do, dont be stupid and pay crazy prices for a card you can make yourself for 50cents or so.

pm me for a video with instructions.


----------



## cainhurst (Apr 7, 2020)

We can't change what other people do or how they behave. All we can do is change what we, ourselves, do, and how we behave. If you don't want to pay an outrageous price for a dreamie villager, you will have to spend more time and effort trying to get them another way. I have been outrageously lucky with my island-hopping trips and have come across Judy, Audie twice, Sherb twice, and many other "top tier" villagers who aren't the new ones (no Raymond yet, but I'l okay with that) - I'm happy to be able to help other people get them, since I don't want them for myself. I wouldn't pay an exorbitant nook miles fee for any villager, period; I've resolved to either find mine for reasonable prices or to slave away island-hopping until I run into them.

Pay what you want, and what you are able. I'm sure many people are nice enough to accept offers that are on the lower side if you just talk to them about it. Accusing people of cheating because they have what you want and/or throwing tantrums isn't going to accomplish anything. It is not worth getting upset or emotional over. It is a game that is meant to be an escape, a form of stress relief. If you are truly this upset about anything related to Animal Crossing, I would strongly but kindly suggest that you take a very big step back and reevaluate this. Being frustrated is one thing, but lashing out at others is another entirely.


----------



## ryan88 (Apr 7, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> I, personally, dont want fake cards... so if you want real ones they can get expensive.
> 
> But the fake cards are about $4 a piece with shipping? (Some as high as $12~)
> So even if you want to just get your dream team of 10 that is a minimum of $40. Which can be argued as expensive.


You paid $60 for the game and $300 for a switch.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Apr 7, 2020)

Just wait until amiibo cards come out for the new villagers, the prices should drop since the villagers will be easier to obtain


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 7, 2020)

ryan88 said:


> You paid $60 for the game and $300 for a switch.


Which is more justifiable reason on not wanting to send another $40+


----------



## ryan88 (Apr 7, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Which is more justifiable reason on not wanting to send another $40+


If youre spending that much already, you should be able to pay a bit extra for items. People do that alot in other types of games. If nintendo was selling NMT, would you call it justified?


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 7, 2020)

I also forgot to say this in my original comment: You're talking about not being able to buy some video game animal you want because you don't have the amount of fake currency that would be necessary. How in the f*** is that even in same ballpark as segregation? Don't ever compare something like this to racial discrimination, that was straight up clownry.


----------



## Cory (Apr 7, 2020)

ILikeFroakies said:


> Just wait until amiibo cards come out for the new villagers, the prices should drop since the villagers will be easier to obtain


unless the amiibo cards are all bought by scalpers...


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 7, 2020)

Been noticing allot of people saying things like nmt and gold cannot be duped since the patch, heads up. The day the patch happened people discovered a method to dupe full inventories of items within a few minutes. There is also a Homebrew program already available that allows users to spawn as many items as they want and just save and reload similar to new leaf. Not wanting to get into the argument of everyone saying how they get nmt or anything, but just laying out that these methods do exist and are easily obtainable by the average player with a friend on their switch or access to Homebrew (which the majority of people do)


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 7, 2020)

How I see it:

*1. *It's just a game. Who cares if people hack, time travel, buy tickets online (eBay, Etsy, etc).

*2.* Villagers who are popular are going to sell for than an average villager. This is called supply and demand, as I stated in the Raymond thread. Price gouging isn't fair, yes, but no one says that you have to give them your money.

*3.* I don't think the mods need to crack down on anyone. _How people play their game is their business_, even if we may not agree with it. The Bell Tree has nothing to do with how people play Animal Crossing as a whole.

*4. *People who play the game how they choose doesn't make them cheaters just because it's not the traditional way of playing it.
*5.* Be patient. Getting villagers you want takes time. If you can't find reasonable prices online, just island hop for a while.

*6. *I don't if the wage gap and segregation are the right terms to use in the issues around pricing in an Animal Crossing game. I mean, come on- this game was originally for children anyway. Why are grown adults having hissy fits about over the fact they can't have the cat they want? This comment is directed at no one specific, just the issue's attitude as a whole.

*7. *To reiterate: _*it's just a game.*_


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 7, 2020)

How about we all lower the prices so noone has to cheat


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 7, 2020)

k e r f u f f l e said:


> How I see it:
> 
> *1. *It's just a game. Who cares if people hack, time travel, buy tickets online (eBay, Etsy, etc).
> 
> ...


I think we all understand this is a game, and people are free to play the game themselves however they want including cheating, but on these forums we're trying to have a trading community where people can help each other and when someone who cheats participates on the trading boards here and inflates the prices, they harm everyone here. Even if someone legitimately earned thousands of NMT by grinding for hundreds of hours, it still ruins the trading boards because most people don't have that kind of time to put into a video game. When someone is going through the effort to get hundreds of NMT to buy a villager, or when someone is accepting that many NMT for a villager when it takes a lot of time just to use those NMT, you have to wonder if they even realize this is just a game.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 7, 2020)

That's actually insane. Wow. I'm so glad I'm not on the hunt for Raymond or Audie. RIP to those that are. You're gonna end up getting ripped off at this rate.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 7, 2020)

I am so grateful that all my faves are super unpopular lmao


----------



## lucitine (Apr 7, 2020)

Capella said:


> People are buying raymond for 2000 tickets..... how is that fair? How am i supposed to get 2000 tickets without cheating?



So, I 100% agree that the cost of Raymond is absolutely ridiculous. 

However, it is very possible to get 2000 tickets without cheating. I made almost 200NMT yesterday alone and I don't cheat, hack or time travel.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 7, 2020)

Maybe it’s time for Nintendo to do another update. Make it where you can only earn Nook Miles from daily initiatives when your Switch time is synchronized to the internet time. That means, if your Switch is on a different date than in real life, Nook Miles + won’t give you any objectives. But if both are on the same date, it will have objectives. They can also restrict Nook Miles Tickets to three per day.


----------



## BokuNoRhythm (Apr 7, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Maybe it’s time for Nintendo to do another update. Make it where you can only earn Nook Miles from daily initiatives when your Switch time is synchronized to the internet time. That means, if your Switch is on a different date than in real life, Nook Miles + won’t give you any objectives. But if both are on the same date, it will have objectives. They can also restrict Nook Miles Tickets to three per day.



this will not help at all its like people dont read the replies in here lol I tt a lot to cycle villagers to giveaway and i do not have anywhere near the nook miles for these prices. TTing is not the problem people are, everyone that buys and sells for tons of nook miles are


----------



## CowKing (Apr 7, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Maybe it’s time for Nintendo to do another update. Make it where you can only earn Nook Miles from daily initiatives when your Switch time is synchronized to the internet time. That means, if your Switch is on a different date than in real life, Nook Miles + won’t give you any objectives. But if both are on the same date, it will have objectives. They can also restrict Nook Miles Tickets to three per day.



Yeah, uh, no. That's horrible if you're a legit player trying to island hop for a certain villager.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 7, 2020)

My girlfriend recommended that maybe Nook Miles Tickets have an expiration date?? Like if you buy tickets in April, they can only be used for that month before they expire.

This gives people the incentive to use them quickly, and not to hoard them. Not sure if I enjoy the idea because if I want to save up 1,000 Nook Tickets on my own to get a villager, I should be able to, but it could give people the incentive to use them asap since they'd expire in a month's time.

Or just have the tickets sent straight to the Dodo Airlines place since they showed that it's possible from the beginning of the game.


----------



## Shinon (Apr 7, 2020)

It's Just A Game™ is almost always used in conjunction with behavior that negatively impacts others. It's a corollary to the Narcissist's Prayer IMHO. I'm not fond of how averse people are these days to calling out bad behavior. Spewing abuse at others is generally uncalled for, but the entire gaming scene would be better if more people stopped defending or condoning bad behavior.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Apr 7, 2020)

Capella said:


> People are buying raymond for 2000 tickets..... how is that fair? How am i supposed to get 2000 tickets without cheating? Why is this being allowed? There really needs to be regulation on these kinds of things so for people who play the game legitimately such as myself can have a fair chance in obtaining our desired villagers. I've been playing this game since I was a child and I started off  on the original one on the gamecube. When I was playing the original crossing on gamecube I didnt get to choose whether I wanted raymond or Audie for 2000 tickets because frankly they didn't quite exist at the moment yet. However, when I got to city folk it was there that I realized the true tribulations and trials that come with the animal crossing economy and stock market. Here I had to learn how to pay off my house and save all my bells and resources to use them effectively If I wanted to have the authetntic animal crossing experience that this game provides. It was after I sold all of my ghroids had I learned the pain that is attatched to these small cute animal game. It broke me having to get rid of my precious gyroids to pay off my debt, had it not been for the bells I would have never even gotten it off . New leaf, however, was where the entire stock market *CRASHED, New leaf was the start of the downfall of the animal crossing stock market. *_ It was decided in new leaf that turnips would be more accessible and they would be easier to yield profits from by selling them to the pretty pink alpaca located in the retail store. Had it not been for this lady then the prices of said villagers would not be so inflated and the economy wouldn't be in the state it is today.
> 
> Now come New horizons and its virtually impossible to obtain the villagers you want without having to bend your back sell your horse and mortage and donate all your children for! This is dang ridiculous if I had to say something myself and I am hecking tired of it!. *The segregation that is being* *ENABLED by the mods of this site if frankly sickening and the wage gap between an average animal crossing player and someone who has spent years hacking their game needs to be directly closed or the people will continue to suffer under the might of cheaters. *_



Looking back at it, I see how it was hard for the normal player to purchase something or keep up with demand back then. Then again, only IGB and items were a thing people wanted to trade with, among villagers, so even the "normal player" could gain bells to get what they want, since hackers did run amok on islands, handing out bells at times or just knowing someone that had an AR could allow them to gain access to that too. Since the AR iirc was available to purchase for like $30 back at Gamestop, people could just get whatever they wanted with cheats (Not that it was right of course, but nobody could stop them) Sadly, we all saw what a mess NL became when a bunch of hackers ended up just doing whatever, even as far as going to take control of your character. 

The thing here is that the Switch is not able to be hacked without illegally doing so. How these people are getting all of these NM for NMT is beyond me. I hear there was a dupe glitch exposed? I never even knew about it if so. Sadly, regardless, people will do what they must in order to get dreamies or items. I don't know how the mods think they can stop a lot of people from selling villagers for ridiculous prices since there is so many people that seemed to have been exposed to this glitch and used it. They would have to track so many players on here down, and then they say they will give them a warning if they do so, not a immediate ban. I remember just trying to report people back in the day for not living up to their word on trades and even THEN it took a lot of convincing from the mods part before any action was taken, so I sadly don't expect this to go any time soon...

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> Looking back at it, I see how it was hard for the normal player to purchase something or keep up with demand back then. Then again, only IGB and items were a thing people wanted to trade with, among villagers, so even the "normal player" could gain bells to get what they want, since hackers did run amok on islands, handing out bells at times or just knowing someone that had an AR could allow them to gain access to that too. Since the AR iirc was available to purchase for like $30 back at Gamestop, people could just get whatever they wanted with cheats (Not that it was right of course, but nobody could stop them) Sadly, we all saw what a mess NL became when a bunch of hackers ended up just doing whatever, even as far as going to take control of your character.
> 
> The thing here is that the Switch is not able to be hacked without illegally doing so. How these people are getting all of these NM for NMT is beyond me. I hear there was a dupe glitch exposed? I never even knew about it if so. Sadly, regardless, people will do what they must in order to get dreamies or items. I don't know how the mods think they can stop a lot of people from selling villagers for ridiculous prices since there is so many people that seemed to have been exposed to this glitch and used it. They would have to track so many players on here down, and then they say they will give them a warning if they do so, not a immediate ban. I remember just trying to report people back in the day for not living up to their word on trades and even THEN it took a lot of convincing from the mods part before any action was taken, so I sadly don't expect this to go any time soon...I can only meanwhile hope Julian appears in my tents or some nice person appears with an IGB offer I can do lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 7, 2020)

BokuNoRhythm said:


> this will not help at all its like people dont read the replies in here lol I tt a lot to cycle villagers to giveaway and i do not have anywhere near the nook miles for these prices. TTing is not the problem people are, everyone that buys and sells for tons of nook miles are


It’s ridiculous, but buyers and sellers have the right to price items and villagers at any price they want. Trying to regulate how many tickets can be sold for one villager isn’t going to do good. That’s why I suggested nerfing time traveling. But there are also people who worked hard to earn these tickets.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 7, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Maybe it’s time for Nintendo to do another update. Make it where you can only earn Nook Miles from daily initiatives when your Switch time is synchronized to the internet time. That means, if your Switch is on a different date than in real life, Nook Miles + won’t give you any objectives. But if both are on the same date, it will have objectives. They can also restrict Nook Miles Tickets to three per day.



My suggestion would to make the ticket non-dropable, or send them straight to DAL and not the inventory.


----------



## BokuNoRhythm (Apr 7, 2020)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Same. I didn't get ththe Marshall hype. He always reminded me of Justin Bieber for some reason. Lmao.
> 
> I'm one of the few that just wants a smug, adorable business cat. It cute in one of those ways a 4yr plays pretend that they are some CEO of a company. "Yes, dear. So business. You're in charge."  ... even tho he is a dreamie of mine, I wont be belling out (=3) the money for him. I'll keep checking my tours and campsite.





Alolan_Apples said:


> It’s ridiculous, but buyers and sellers have the right to price items and villagers at any price they want. Trying to regulate how many tickets can be sold for one villager isn’t going to do good. That’s why I suggested nerfing time traveling. But there are also people who worked hard to earn these tickets.



How would "nerfing" TT even help? if its peoples faults, dupers faults, heres an idea instead of nook tickets Nintendo makes it so you spend the actual nook miles to go to an island. Was that so hard to come up with a "good" solution. Not to mention its most of everyones faults on here the prices are so outrageous


----------



## Licorice (Apr 7, 2020)

Shinon said:


> It's Just A Game™ is almost always used in conjunction with behavior that negatively impacts others. It's a corollary to the Narcissist's Prayer IMHO. I'm not fond of how averse people are these days to calling out bad behavior. Spewing abuse at others is generally uncalled for, but the entire gaming scene would be better if more people stopped defending or condoning bad behavior.


where is the lie


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 7, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> My suggestion would to make the ticket non-dropable, or send them straight to DAL and not the inventory.


I was also thinking that if I ever get Raymond (who isn’t one of my dream villagers), I could try to sell him for one of the most coveted collectibles on this site, including the Sweet Feather, Red Pinwheel, Star Glow Wand, and even the Weird Doll. It may not go through well, but at least I wouldn’t do it for NMT.


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow, I'm glad I'm not planning to get into villager trading if this entire thread is up in arms about Raymond and the inflation surrounding him.  Though I'm pretty sure it's just the height, I'm only planning to slightly dip my toes into the economy by selling flower hybrids for bells once I get a good idea how to go at breeding them consistently (I prefer bells over NMT).  But I've seen this kind of thing before in other online economies, he should go down in price once the hype around him dies down.  Right now supply and demand seems to be demanding the seemingly impossible price.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> My suggestion would to make the ticket non-dropable, or send them straight to DAL and not the inventory.


I would really really really hate this and would be quite upset if they decided to change it to non-drop-able. There are legitimate reasons to want to drop NMT (eg, I borrowed from a friend or I want to gift them to my mom).


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> My girlfriend recommended that maybe Nook Miles Tickets have an expiration date?? Like if you buy tickets in April, they can only be used for that month before they expire.
> 
> This gives people the incentive to use them quickly, and not to hoard them. Not sure if I enjoy the idea because if I want to save up 1,000 Nook Tickets on my own to get a villager, I should be able to, but it could give people the incentive to use them asap since they'd expire in a month's time.
> 
> Or just have the tickets sent straight to the Dodo Airlines place since they showed that it's possible from the beginning of the game.



Putting an expiration date for each ticket would complicate things and is probably super hard to code correctly, especially if tickets stack. It's kinda why things like trees and bamboo stalks don't stack despite being identical, each ticket in your inventory would have an 'identity' if that makes sense. Idk the right word for it-


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

CovisGod said:


> As someone that currently has over 50mill in the Bank and over 200 NMT I find highly offensive that it could be considered cheating of any kind for me to have that amount.
> 
> I’m an Animal Crossing veteran, I had the GameCube game on Pre-Order and have literally put Thousands upon thousands of hours into the franchise. I have been a part of this forum since early New Leaf so when New Horizons came out did I scrimp and save by selling fish and fruit? No I didn’t because that’s not where the money is, the money is in two places... a) the turnips and b) having something that people want. So instead of scrimping in days 1, 2 and 3 I found out what Sets were available in game, traded with people on here until I had the full set (antique was my first) and then let people catalogue them for Bells & NMT, this started off at 25k Bells or 1 NMT and a week ago I had someone pay me 50 NMT to Catalogue two different sets,
> 
> ...



Well it might not be consider "cheating" but you didn't do it on your own, you rely on other people to make money for you.  With that said prop to you for not cheating.  Though I can never understand how someone want to make so much money in a game that meant to play for years and is suppose to be relaxing?  Seeing how my average income the first week was only 50K and now in my 2nd week it around 130K per day, that progress that is rewarding, if it shot up to hundred of millions, I would quit this game.


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 8, 2020)

lucitine said:


> So, I 100% agree that the cost of Raymond is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> However, it is very possible to get 2000 tickets without cheating. I made almost 200NMT yesterday alone and I don't cheat, hack or time travel.


Whats your process for getting that many tickets, and is it sustainable (sustainable being defined as: doesn't depend on one offs like "go ahead be shellfish")?


----------



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Well it might not be consider "cheating" but you didn't do it on your own, you rely on other people to make money for you.



I'm sorry but, what the hell? So by your logic, _trading_ _is cheating_ for you? That's the most ludicrous logic I've seen today. I know you put cheating in quotation marks but lmao, *WHAT*? Understandable that you want to play slow but branding others as cheats for playing with the market is just absurd to me? Your opinion is valid about the frustration of how the economy is but this ain't it.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Well it might not be consider "cheating" but you didn't do it on your own, you rely on other people to make money for you.  With that said prop to you for not cheating.  Though I can never understand how someone want to make so much money in a game that meant to play for years and is suppose to be relaxing?  Seeing how my average income the first week was only 50K and now in my 2nd week it around 130K per day, that progress that is rewarding, if it shot up to hundred of millions, I would quit this game.



And that's great for you, but judging others for playing the game they want? Maybe they don't want to have to deal with money and literally just want to decorate. Maybe thats how they relax. 

And what is so wrong about selling things to make money? I take offence to the fact that you're suggesting that "relying on others" is not legitimate.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Sir Zyr said:


> Whats your process for getting that many tickets, and is it sustainable (sustainable being defined as: doesn't depend on one offs like "go ahead be shellfish")?



I got lucky and my turnip prices were insane yesterday and I charged people to access my town  Not very sustainable, but I'm sure there are other ways to make NMT.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Dormire said:


> I'm sorry but, what the hell? So by your logic, _trading_ _is cheating_ for you? That's the most ludicrous logic I've seen today. I know you put cheating in quotation marks but lmao, *WHAT*? Understandable that you want to play slow but branding others as cheats for playing with the market is just absurd to me? Your opinion is valid about the frustration of how the economy is but this ain't it.



Omg, thank you for putting into words what I thought about that post. I was so shocked by the thought process, I couldnt even string together my thoughts.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

k e r f u f f l e said:


> How I see it:
> 
> *1. *It's just a game. Who cares if people hack, time travel, buy tickets online (eBay, Etsy, etc).
> 
> ...



Why don't people think of the big picture?  Buying NMT via real money on Ebay will lead the next AC game to have micro-transaction.  Why don't you seem to understand that?  Time travelers is the reason why everything is lock in New Horizon. Again why don't you understand this?

This isn't a single player game (like some here like to pretend), it has an online economy and now real world value when cheaters take it online.  Do you want micro-transaction in the next AC game?  Do you?  Because that is what going to happen when Nintendo see how much people are willing to pay for NMT.  Stop looking at the small picture.  Think about the future of Animal Crossing.  Nintendo already doing their best to combat time traveler by forcing online on people with patches just to get freaking holiday in the game!

So yes I care, because how they play affect me, affect Nintendo, and affect the future of Animal Crossing as a whole.

Also just because this game have cute animal, doesn't mean it for children.  More adults play this game.  You don't think adult like cute animals?

7.  And AC is not just a game, its a life simulator as well that help many people who are dealing with mental illnesses like myself.  

I feel sick right now!


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Time travelers is the reason why everything is lock in New Horizon. Again why don't you understand this?


I don't understand where this thought comes from. Time travelling has *always* been something that you can do in Animal Crossing. This is not something that is new to New Horizons. If Nintendo genuinely 100% hated the fact that people time travelled, they would've done something about it. Also, to take this option away for people, do you realise how incredibly boring this game would be for people who just want to decorate and do things the way they want? You'd literally be limited on what you could do in one day. And I'm saying this as a huge animal crossing fan. Yes, I'm playing without TTing at the moment (mostly because I want to experience things slowly), but if I cant ever TT in the future (particularly after I've finished doing what I want to do), I can guarantee you that I'd drop this game within a couple of months. 

I don't even think there is anything locked in New Horizons that isn't meant to be part of gameplay (and I mean unlocking things by doing other things). 



thelonewanderer said:


> 7. And AC is not just a game, its a life simulator as well that help many people who are dealing with mental illnesses like myself.


At the end of the day, AC is a game. You cannot argue this fact. I'm glad that it is helping people cope, but to say that it is not a game is just false.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Why don't people think of the big picture?  Buying NMT via real money on Ebay will lead the next AC game to have micro-transaction.  Why don't you seem to understand that?  Time travelers is the reason why everything is lock in New Horizon. Again why don't you understand this?
> 
> This isn't a single player game (like some here like to pretend), it has an online economy and now real world value when cheaters take it online.  Do you want micro-transaction in the next AC game?  Do you?  Because that is what going to happen when Nintendo see how much people are willing to pay for NMT.  Stop looking at the small picture.  Think about the future of Animal Crossing.  Nintendo already doing their best to combat time traveler by forcing online on people with patches just to get freaking holiday in the game!
> 
> ...



What does TT'ing have anything to do with what you said? Nintendo literally does not care if you TT or not. If they REALLY wanted to "combat time travelers" they would put more punishments into the game rather than removing or lessening them


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

Dormire said:


> I'm sorry but, what the hell? So by your logic, _trading_ _is cheating_ for you? That's the most ludicrous logic I've seen today. I know you put cheating in quotation marks but lmao, *WHAT*? Understandable that you want to play slow but branding others as cheats for playing with the market is just absurd to me? Your opinion is valid about the frustration of how the economy is but this ain't it.



I'm not frustrated with the economy as I don't bother with it. But I do care about other people and how frustrated the non-cheater are having to deal with their dreamy and that take away my energy.  I'm also against anyone buying NMT with real money because that will lead to micro-transaction by Nintendo in future games.  Once I find my ebay account, I will start reporting ebay sellers that sell NMT.

I'm a very patience person, if it take me years to find my dreamy, so be it.  Its the journey, not the destination.  If someone give me dreamies or money or anything in AC, I wouldn't take it.  Only thing I want is non-native fruits, flowers and various color of each NM DIY and items that I can't get on my own because Nintendo want to force everyone to get online membership so micro-transaction is not far out of the equation.

You just said my opinion is valid and then you said it isn't, so which is it?


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Nintendo already doing their best to combat time traveler by forcing online on people with patches just to get freaking holiday in the game!


That doesn't combat time travelling at all. You also have no idea that this is what they were trying to do. This is just speculation.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

CowKing said:


> What does TT'ing have anything to do with what you said? Nintendo literally does not care if you TT or not. If they REALLY wanted to "combat time travelers" they would put more punishments into the game rather than removing or lessening them



So is that why they are locking holidays out of the game via patches?


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> You just said my opinion is valid and then you said it isn't, so which is it?



They're referring to the fact that you said "Well it might not be consider "cheating" but you didn't do it on your own, you rely on other people to make money for you. "


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> So is that why they are locking holidays out of the game via patches?



They're most likely doing that because they want to encourage you to take the game slowly, (Either that or they don't have everything planned out for holidays yet) but they're not requiring you to do that, because Nintendo understands that people play games differently, and as long as they're not hurting anyone, who in the world cares if people TT or not?
Like I said, if they really wanted to combat time travelers, they would've worsen or added more punishments aside from turnips dying


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

CowKing said:


> They're most likely doing that because they want to encourage you to take the game slowly, (Either that or they don't have everything planned out for holidays yet) but they're not requiring you to do that, because Nintendo understands that people play games differently, and as long as they're not hurting anyone, who in the world cares if people TT or not?
> Like I said, if they really wanted to combat time travelers, they would've worsen or added more punishments aside from turnips dying


I am, by no means, a programmer, but I'm pretty sure if they really didn't want people to time travel, they could just force us all to connect through their servers or something instead of relying on the adjustable system clock. Or like, you set it in game once and you can never change it again or something.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

lucitine said:


> They're referring to the fact that you said "Well it might not be consider "cheating" but you didn't do it on your own, you rely on other people to make money for you. "



But I also said "prop to you for not cheating".  Did people just forgot to read that part of what I wrote?

It like people just want to take certain quote out to fit their agenda.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

lucitine said:


> I am, by no means, a programmer, but I'm pretty sure if they really didn't want people to time travel, they could just force us all to connect through their servers or something instead of relying on the adjustable system clock. Or like, you set it in game once and you can never change it again or something.



There's a game called Pokefarm that does something like that, the game runs on real time but the time is the same for every person no matter what. So, yes, it is possible for every player in the game to be locked to a server time, but they would have to do it by region so it's not always night for people in Japan and day for people in the west when they get on to play or vice versa.
Setting the time once is never changing it again and also something that's done in games like Pokemon Silver/Gold, but with Daylight savings time and other events, I don't think that would work out really well, especially if the clock isn't link to the internet to change the clock for you.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> But I also said "prop to you for not cheating".  Did people just forgot to read that part of what I wrote?
> 
> It like people just want to take certain quote out to fit their agenda.


I literally took out that quote because it wasn't relevant to the conversation. If it's really that important, I'll start quoting long paragraphs even if I'm focusing on one sentence.

Anyway, the point is that, whether or not you meant it, that first part of the post is implying people who trade to get what they want, cheaters/not legitimate players.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> 7.  And AC is not just a game, its a life simulator as well that help many people who are dealing with mental illnesses like myself.


Woah there man calm down, I’m also mentally ill and animal crossing has helped me out a lot but...it’s just a game
Nintendo hardly ever puts micro transactions in their big budget first party games (unless it’s dlc) and I doubt they are planning on doing it anytime now. Take a moment to breathe


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

lucitine said:


> I am, by no means, a programmer, but I'm pretty sure if they really didn't want people to time travel, they could just force us all to connect through their servers or something instead of relying on the adjustable system clock. Or like, you set it in game once and you can never change it again or something.



I feel people are taking things I say out of context or assume to understand my perspective.  I'm against duper, and I'm fine with people who TT as long as they are not abusing it.  Without TT, a lot of people who work a lot won't be able to fully enjoy this game.  Or a lot of people would quit this game if they didn't TT their first several days because every AC game start slow.  Its when people abuse it, show off their town, spoil it for everyone else and forcing Nintendo to remove contents from the game in fear of leak is when I have a problem.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

CowKing said:


> There's a game called Pokefarm that does something like that, the game runs on real time but the time is the same for every person no matter what. So, yes, it is possible for every player in the game to be locked to a server time, but they would have to do it by region so it's not always night for people in Japan and day for people in the west when they get on to play or vice versa.
> Setting the time once is never changing it again and also something that's done in games like Pokemon Silver/Gold, but with Daylight savings time and other events, I don't think that would work out really well, especially if the clock isn't link to the internet to change the clock for you.


Never played those games, but it proves my point. Nintendo knows how to stop people from Time Travelling. If they really wanted to stop us from playing the game that way, they wouldn't do it through patches.


----------



## Shinon (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Well it might not be consider "cheating" but you didn't do it on your own, you rely on other people to make money for you.  With that said prop to you for not cheating.  Though I can never understand how someone want to make so much money in a game that meant to play for years and is suppose to be relaxing?  Seeing how my average income the first week was only 50K and now in my 2nd week it around 130K per day, that progress that is rewarding, if it shot up to hundred of millions, I would quit this game.



It's more complicated than that. He may not have cheated, but if cheaters have massively inflated the market, he was earning waaaaay more than he normally should have for the efforts he made. So it distorts the entire market =\ (Not saying he did anything wrong)


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

Eirrinn said:


> Woah there man calm down, I’m also mentally ill and animal crossing has helped me out a lot but...it’s just a game
> Nintendo hardly ever puts micro transactions in their big budget first party games (unless it’s dlc) and I doubt they are planning on doing it anytime now. Take a moment to breathe



Nintendo have shown they don't care about their fans or what their fans want.  Look at Pokemon Sword and Shield, look at the force cashgrab of New Horizon.  Want another island? Time to fork down 200 to 300 (not including tax) for another console!  Want to get all the flowers, fruits, and color varation of each NM items?  Well you must buy a paid online membership!

So what makes you think they won't later down the line enforce micro-transaction?  They already starting down that dark path with their New Horizon cash grab.  None of these things existed in New Leaf.  You could get all fruits in NL and only reason you couldn't have multiple profile on the Switch was due to the limitation of the console.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I feel people are taking things I say out of context or assume to understand my perspective.  I'm against duper, and I'm fine with people who TT as long as they are not abusing it.  Without TT, a lot of people who work a lot won't be able to fully enjoy this game.  Or a lot of people would quit this game if they didn't TT their first several days because every AC game start slow.  Its when people abuse it, show off their town, spoil it for everyone else and forcing Nintendo to remove contents from the game in fear of leak is when I have a problem.



Well what you're saying in your posts heavily implies you are anti-TT, we only know what you give us.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I feel people are taking things I say out of context or assume to understand my perspective.  I'm against duper, and I'm fine with people who TT as long as they are not abusing it.  Without TT, a lot of people who work a lot won't be able to fully enjoy this game.  Or a lot of people would quit this game if they didn't TT their first several days because every AC game start slow.  Its when people abuse it, show off their town, spoil it for everyone else and forcing Nintendo to remove contents from the game in fear of leak is when I have a problem.


Here's the problem. What you consider to be abusing the TT system might not be what someone else considers it to be. Take your example. Why is it considering abusing the system if someone literally only wants to play animal crossing for the decorating aspect? Are they meant to wait forever to unlock the furniture just so they can do what they want? How is it fair to those players of people are pitchforking against them because they deem it as abusing the system?

I get that it sucks that people have time travelled and spoiled the game. But guess what? If you really didn't want to see spoilers, you can avoid them. I didn't get the game on launch day and have successfully avoided anything that would ruin the game for me. It sucks, but thats how it goes.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

Shinon said:


> It's more complicated than that. He may not have cheated, but if cheaters have massively inflated the market, he was earning waaaaay more than he normally should have for the efforts he made. So it distorts the entire market =\ (Not saying he did anything wrong)



That exactly what my point but I guess people just take what I say at face value and not the meaning/reason behind why I say what I say.


----------



## unintentional (Apr 8, 2020)

Dormire said:


> I'm sorry but, what the hell? So by your logic, _trading_ _is cheating_ for you? That's the most ludicrous logic I've seen today. I know you put cheating in quotation marks but lmao, *WHAT*? Understandable that you want to play slow but branding others as cheats for playing with the market is just absurd to me? Your opinion is valid about the frustration of how the economy is but this ain't it.



I saw someone on Facebook say how they felt multiplayer was cheating because you could (theoretically) get everything by yourself lol


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Nintendo have shown they don't care about their fans or what their fans want.  Look at Pokemon Sword and Shield, look at the force cashgrab of New Horizon.  Want another island? Time to fork down 200 to 300 (not including tax) for another console!  Want to get all the flowers, fruits, and color varation of each NM items?  Well you must buy a paid online membership!
> 
> So what makes you think they won't later down the line enforce micro-transaction?  They already starting down that dark path with their New Horizon cash grab.  None of these things existed in New Leaf.  You could get all fruits in NL and only reason you couldn't have multiple profile on the Switch was due to the limitation of the console.



Woah, woah, woah, buddy! Game Freak developed the Pokemon games, NOT Nintendo. Nintendo barely has any say in the development of the games, they just publish it and own a third of the IP.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Nintendo have shown they don't care about their fans or what their fans want.  Look at Pokemon Sword and Shield, look at the force cashgrab of New Horizon.  Want another island? Time to fork down 200 to 300 (not including tax) for another console!  Want to get all the flowers, fruits, and color varation of each NM items?  Well you must buy a paid online membership!
> 
> So what makes you think they won't later down the line enforce micro-transaction?  They already starting down that dark path with their New Horizon cash grab.  None of these things existed in New Leaf.  You could get all fruits in NL and only reason you couldn't have multiple profile on the Switch was due to the limitation of the console.


Pokémon isn’t Nintendo tho
I’ve also gotten various other fruits from my villagers...only thing I can agree with is the one island per switch part


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

Shinon said:


> It's more complicated than that. He may not have cheated, but if cheaters have massively inflated the market, he was earning waaaaay more than he normally should have for the efforts he made. So it distorts the entire market =\ (Not saying he did anything wrong)


Does it though? 200 is really not that much depending on what you're doing to earn it.

If you got great turnip prices, you charge them for entry. I've seen the rates at 4NMT for 600bell price. Thats only 50 people. 4 nook tickets is easy to get individually, but if 50 people are paying one person, it sounds like a lot.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

This entire thread is a trainwreck


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

Eirrinn said:


> Pokémon isn’t Nintendo tho


TIL. lol. I am clearly not a pokemon fan.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I'm not frustrated with the economy as I don't bother with it. But I do care about other people and how frustrated the non-cheater are having to deal with their dreamy and that take away my energy.  I'm also against anyone buying NMT with real money because that will lead to micro-transaction by Nintendo in future games.  Once I find my ebay account, I will start reporting ebay sellers that sell NMT.
> 
> I'm a very patience person, if it take me years to find my dreamy, so be it.  Its the journey, not the destination.  If someone give me dreamies or money or anything in AC, I wouldn't take it.  Only thing I want is non-native fruits, flowers and various color of each NM DIY and items that I can't get on my own because Nintendo want to force everyone to get online membership so micro-transaction is not far out of the equation.
> 
> You just said my opinion is valid and then you said it isn't, so which is it?



Actually, who's _forcing_ anyone to actually put this much effort for their dreamies? No one but themselves. I worked my ass off selling turnips, tossing my anxiety to the garbage bin and personally asked Japanese twitter turnip hosts to let me sell some turnips (they're posting amazing prices so, how can I _not_ take that chance?) No one asked me to sit through grinding but only *my* desire to have Raymond and by a stroke of luck, I bought him for 350m + 40NMT from a very patient and understanding seller. Same goes for people who go through lengths to grind NMT or even, spending their IRL money for him. It's really just how people are. Considering there's also a global-wide pandemic right now, people have enough free time to do whatever. My main frustration only stems from the aftermath of the duplication glitch that rendered bells useless.

And I respect your decision to take it easy and refuse online interactions but people like myself love to be involved with the player market because *personally*, it's fun. You can express distate for it but don't go as far as calling it illegitimate/unfair/cheating because had it been "illegitimate" then Nintendo wouldn't've introduced online multiplayer for AC. (Also, this part is entirely optional and you can play the game offline and local wireless so...? You don't have to partake in it?)

"You just said my opinion is valid and then you said it isn't, so which is it?"

I was talking about this specific quote:


> Well it might not be consider "cheating" but you didn't do it on your own, you rely on other people to make money for you.



You might have said "props to not cheating" at the end of that line but that's entirely irrelevant to what you were insinuating. If you acknowledged that this isn't cheating then you wouldn't've mentioned this at all. There's no agenda here. What are you talking about?


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 8, 2020)

CowKing said:


> This entire thread is a trainwreck


Tell me about it lmao where are themods


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Well what you're saying in your posts heavily implies you are anti-TT, we only know what you give us.



I am anti-TT (myself only) but I'm not against people who TT. Meaning I don't want Nintendo to ever get rid of TT because there are exception to every rule.  There are people that TT because they have no other choice.  I'm only against TT when people abuse it.  Like TT to get NMT while people who don't TT can't complete with those who TT to get their dreamy.  If you TT because of work or because you are bore and lack things to do, then that absolutely fine.  I fine with people who TT to get a villager into boxes or to trade with others.  I myself will never do it.  I actually recommend people who are new to the AC franchise to TT for their first several days if they find the game slow and lack things to do.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

CowKing said:


> This entire thread is a trainwreck


Lol,

I mean, there are some fair points here and there. But I think people are trying too hard to say that their personal opinions are right (and I would like to point out that I do NOT mean one specific person, I mean in general). I've been on TBT for a long time and I honestly don't understand why there is such a sudden influx of hate towards TT'ers.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 8, 2020)

take a shot every time Time traveling is brought up


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm in the same boat you are. I've been playing every AC game since gamecube, and it wasn't until NL where I found this site and found out about trading villagers. It was fairly easy with tbt, but with that being on hold, prices are way too inflated and NMTs are the hottest currency. Yes, I want Raymond, but there is no way I'm paying 2000 NMT for him. There's no possible way for me. I just wanna enjoy the game without this extra added stress. Yeah, I could just not go on this site and isolate myself in my island, but that's no fun!


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

Eirrinn said:


> take a shot every time Time traveling is brought up


That image in your sig is gorgeous btw.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Actually, who's _forcing_ anyone to actually put this much effort for their dreamies? No one but themselves. I worked my ass off selling turnips, tossing my anxiety to the garbage bin and personally asked Japanese twitter turnip hosts to let me sell some turnips (they're posting amazing prices so, how can I _not_ take that chance?) No one asked me to sit through grinding but only *my* desire to have Raymond and by a stroke of luck, I bought him for 350m + 40NMT from a very patient and understanding seller. Same goes for people who go through lengths to grind NMT or even, spending their IRL money for him. It's really just how people are. Considering there's also a global-wide pandemic right now, people have enough free time to do whatever. My main frustration only stems from the aftermath of the duplication glitch that rendered bells useless.
> 
> And I respect your decision to take it easy and refuse online interactions but people like myself love to be involved with the player market because *personally*, it's fun. You can express distate for it but don't go as far as calling it illegitimate/unfair/cheating because had it been "illegitimate" then Nintendo wouldn't've introduced online multiplayer for AC. (Also, this part is entirely optional and you can play the game offline and local wireless so...? You don't have to partake in it?)
> 
> ...



This is frustrating.  You and other don't seem to understand the context that I am after.  I'm not against trading, but this is not the time where we can say that most trading is fair because people will charge NMT just for other to use their able sister shop. That is taking advantage of others.  It one thing to ask for NMT for allowing other to sell their turnips for a high price in your island, it another to exploit others just for being on their island.  

Also you keep assuming things about me.  I'm not somone who like playing alone but I will go online and play with others when there are actually things to do such as island tournaments, visiting other players island, trading and stuff when it actually reasonable though I mostly just give things away.  I went online in New Leaf met several good folks, one even gave me 1 millions bell (on this forum no less) though I decline.  But right now I only see "greed" and I see other taking advantage of the situation.  You may not like my opinion but I only have good intention.  

I don't want people who don't TT/Dupe or any other method get screw over by those who do.  I want AC to be a friendly game, not a game where greed is the main determinating factor.  There enough greed in this capitalistic world as is.  But I am not against TT, Trading (I did so back in NL) if it for the right reason.  This isn't a black and white thing, there always a shade of grey.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Eirrinn said:


> Pokémon isn’t Nintendo tho
> I’ve also gotten various other fruits from my villagers...only thing I can agree with is the one island per switch part



Yes but it still publish by Nintendo and game publishers have more power and control than game developers.  With that said, Pokemon is the fault of the developer.  But if Nintendo wanted to, they could force the developers to increase staff size and make a much better game.  I mean they are making billions in sale with the Pokemon franchise alone, and yet can't even get more than 200+ staffs?  That just absolute greed. Nintendo is no different from EA or Ubisoft, they just have more of a reputation to keep than either of those two.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Yes but it still publish by Nintendo and game publishers have more power and control than game developers.  With that said, Pokemon is the fault of the developer.  But if Nintendo wanted to, they could force the developers to increase staff size and make a much better game.  I mean they are making billions in sale with the Pokemon franchise alone, and yet can't even get more than 200+ staffs?  That just absolute greed. Nintendo is no different from EA or Ubisoft, they just have more of a reputation to keep than either of those two.



Comparing Nintendo to EA is a little much, don't you think? Nintendo has done some crappy things, but definitely not as much to be compared to freaking EA.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

CowKing said:


> Comparing Nintendo to EA is a little much, don't you think? Nintendo has done some crappy things, but definitely not as much to be compared to freaking EA.



One profile per Switch is the biggest cashgrab I can think off. 200 to 300 dollars for another save file?  Profile exist on the Switch console, it should never be lock for any reason.  Only different between Nintendo and EA is that Nintendo has more good than bad games and they also don't do yearly release. They also have a reputation to uphold since they also make their own console. 

EA on the other hand can live off their sport franchise forever since they are mostly all monopoly (bought rights to them) and because sport gamers can't say no to EA.

And you are right, Nintendo isn't EA and probably will never come close to EA level but this one profile per switch, force online membership is not that too far behind.  Nintendo already hire a new CEO (Bowser) that I don't like and could be a reason why Nintendo is slowly changing for the worst.


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> One profile per Switch is the biggest cashgrab I can think off. 200 to 300 dollars for another save file?  Profile exist on the Switch console, it should never be lock for any reason.  Only different between Nintendo and EA is that Nintendo has more good than bad games and they also don't do yearly release. They also have a reputation to uphold since they also make their own console.


You have to remember one extremely important thing about Nintendo... They are a family company. They have always spoken of bringing families together to play. I think their intentions with this was not a cash grab, but to allow families to play on the same island together but have their own separate files. And personally? I've seen a lot of parents and children enjoying being able to share an island.

Not everything has to be bad. The one island is not some sort of nefarious cash grab scheme from Nintendo, it was probably just a misguided attempt at continuing to be "family friendly" as they always have been.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> One profile per Switch is the biggest cashgrab I can think off. 200 to 300 dollars for another save file?  Profile exist on the Switch console, it should never be lock for any reason.  Only different between Nintendo and EA is that Nintendo has more good than bad games and they also don't do yearly release. They also have a reputation to uphold since they also make their own console.
> 
> EA on the other hand can live off their sport franchise forever since they are mostly all monopoly (bought rights to them) and because sport gamers can't say no to EA.
> 
> And you are right, Nintendo isn't EA and probably will never come close to EA level but this one profile per switch, force online membership is not that too far behind.  Nintendo already hire a new CEO (Bowser) that I don't like and could be a reason why Nintendo is slowly changing for the worst.



I don't get why the "one island per console" complaint is so common, considering majority of Animal Crossing fans will usually prefer to have one town anyways. It's ridiculous for you to think that just because Nintendo is not working to accommodate a small portion of players that means they don't care about their customers.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> One profile per Switch is the biggest cashgrab I can think off. 200 to 300 dollars for another save file?  Profile exist on the Switch console, it should never be lock for any reason.  Only different between Nintendo and EA is that Nintendo has more good than bad games and they also don't do yearly release. They also have a reputation to uphold since they also make their own console.
> 
> EA on the other hand can live off their sport franchise forever since they are mostly all monopoly (bought rights to them) and because sport gamers can't say no to EA.
> 
> And you are right, Nintendo isn't EA and probably will never come close to EA level but this one profile per switch, force online membership is not that too far behind.  Nintendo already hire a new CEO (Bowser) that I don't like and could be a reason why Nintendo is slowly changing for the worst.


Here's the thing. From what I've seen, I think you're projecting your negative point of view towards what you think Nintendo is doing. 

You have no proof that Nintendo did one profile per switch as a cash grab. You have absolutely no idea why they decided to make it this way. While one profile per switch sucks, its not something thats entirely new. In New Leaf, you could, at best, have two games per system. I know this because my mom was playing 6 different games and I had to buy her extra consoles. 

Comparing Nintendo to EA is laughable. Nintendo is LEAGUES away from EA solely based on their business decisions re. games.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

lucitine said:


> Here's the thing. From what I've seen, I think you're projecting your negative point of view towards what you think Nintendo is doing.
> 
> You have no proof that Nintendo did one profile per switch as a cash grab. You have absolutely no idea why they decided to make it this way. While one profile per switch sucks, its not something thats entirely new. In New Leaf, you could, at best, have two games per system. I know this because my mom was playing 6 different games and I had to buy her extra consoles.
> 
> Comparing Nintendo to EA is laughable. Nintendo is LEAGUES away from EA solely based on their business decisions re. games.



I don't get why people defend game company?   They are not loyal to their fanbase only to their shareholders and pocketbook.  Nintendo have said that they want every person to have their own Switch so if that not a cashgrab then I don't know what is?  And a Switch can be as expensive as an Xbox or a PS4 while you don't see Sony forcing one family to buy multiple consoles do you?

New Leaf is due to the handheld limitation.  There were no profile to began with on the 3DS.  This is not the case with the Switch.  There are 8 profiles on the Switch.  Only reason it disable is due to cash grab otherwise they would give those who play alone option to have multiple profiles.  Not to mention buying games is a lot cheaper than buying another console.  It should have been better and only got worst.

Just like instead of having 8 character houses, Nintendo could have given people the option of adding an additional 8 animal villagers to our island and those who don't want more can stop at 10 while others that want 18 villagers, can have 18.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



CowKing said:


> I don't get why the "one island per console" complaint is so common, considering majority of Animal Crossing fans will usually prefer to have one town anyways. It's ridiculous for you to think that just because Nintendo is not working to accommodate a small portion of players that means they don't care about their customers.



A lot of people in NL (myself included) have multiple towns. And even if it wasn't true, Nintendo had no problem accomodating the small numbers of kids and parents who complaint that the villager personalities in the GC version was too "rude" and such dumb down every literation afterward. They certainly didn't do that for the majority of gamers.  So you are wrong that Nintendo doesn't accomodate for a small portion of their players.


----------



## mnm (Apr 8, 2020)

It's 3am. I have read every single post in this thread. I regret everything


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don't get why people defend game company?   They are not loyal to their fanbase only to their shareholders and pocketbook.  Nintendo have said that they want every person to have their own Switch so if that not a cashgrab then I don't know what is?  And a Switch can be as expensive as an Xbox or a PS4 while you don't see Sony forcing one family to buy multiple consoles do you?
> 
> New Leaf is due to the handheld limitation.  There were no profile to began with on the 3DS.  This is not the case with the Switch.  There are 8 profiles on the Switch.  Only reason it disable is due to cash grab otherwise they would give those who play alone option to have multiple profiles.  Not to mention buying games is a lot cheaper than buying another console.  It should have been better and only got worst.
> 
> ...



1. "Nintendo have said that they want every person to have their own Switch so if that not a cashgrab then I don't know what is?" Hey buddy, I don't know if you know this, but Nintendo is a company, and guess what, companies need to make money. Woooooow, can you believe it?

2. "And a Switch can be as expensive as an Xbox or a PS4 while you don't see Sony forcing one family to buy multiple consoles do you?" 10 years ago, I lived with my mom, her boyfriend and his three children, my 2 brothers, and a cousin. My mom struggled to make ends meet and get food on the table. We had full on wars in the house because we fought over AA batteries, sugar, and snacks. But guess what? Me, my 2 brothers, my cousin, AND my "step-brother" all had at least one console (X-Boxs and DS's/3DS's) We worked to earn money to buy games and consoles. We weren't forced to buy multiple consoles either, but we did it anyways because we were stubborn little brats that didn't like to share lol

3.  "Nintendo had no problem accomodating the small numbers of kids and parents who complaint that the villager personalities in the GC version was too "rude" and such dumb down every literation afterward." You realize that rude villagers and Resetti traumatized young children and made them cry, right? They HAD to. Also, being a jerk is not a personality and the characters were not any better when they were a-holes to everyone.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don't get why people defend game company?   They are not loyal to their fanbase only to their shareholders and pocketbook.  Nintendo have said that they want every person to have their own Switch so if that not a cashgrab then I don't know what is?  And a Switch can be as expensive as an Xbox or a PS4 while you don't see Sony forcing one family to buy multiple consoles do you?
> 
> New Leaf is due to the handheld limitation.  There were no profile to began with on the 3DS.  This is not the case with the Switch.  There are 8 profiles on the Switch.  Only reason it disable is due to cash grab otherwise they would give those who play alone option to have multiple profiles.  Not to mention buying games is a lot cheaper than buying another console.  It should have been better and only got worst.
> 
> ...




I'm not defending a company. I am only pointing out that you have no proof as to any of the things you claim Nintendo is doing, only your opinions and speculation.

On that note, this conversation is no longer of any interest to me and I want to watch my TV show, so I am going to sum up my point -

I don't care if you meant something different by what you said, but I personally took offence to, what came across as a put down to anyone who earned NMTs through legitimate trading. The reality is, when you have a conversation with someone, it doesnt matter what you mean to say, it matters how its received and that was how multiple people understood what you said. 

The last thing is - You don't have to like what is going on. You don't have to participate in the ridiculous inflation which will inevitably come down, but you should not be putting down other people, their hard work and the way they choose to play the game. Judge all you want, but keep it to yourself if you have nothing kind to say.

Peace ✌


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

Yeah I'm done with this discussion too, it's just going to be constant with no resolution. Later~


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

CowKing said:


> 1. "Nintendo have said that they want every person to have their own Switch so if that not a cashgrab then I don't know what is?" Hey buddy, I don't know if you know this, but Nintendo is a company, and guess what, companies need to make money. Woooooow, can you believe it?
> 
> 2. "And a Switch can be as expensive as an Xbox or a PS4 while you don't see Sony forcing one family to buy multiple consoles do you?" 10 years ago, I lived with my mom, her boyfriend and his three children, my 2 brothers, and a cousin. My mom struggled to make ends meet and get food on the table. We had full on wars in the house because we fought over AA batteries, sugar, and snacks. But guess what? Me, my 2 brothers, my cousin, AND my "step-brother" all had at least one console (X-Boxs and DS's/3DS's) We worked to earn money to buy games and consoles. No one forced us to buy multiple consoles, but we did it anyways because we were stubborn little brats that didn't like to share lol
> 
> 3.  "Nintendo had no problem accomodating the small numbers of kids and parents who complaint that the villager personalities in the GC version was too "rude" and such dumb down every literation afterward." You realize that rude villagers and Resetti traumatized young children and made them cry, right? They HAD to. Also, being a jerk is not a personality and the characters were not any better when they were a-holes to everyone.



I don't know what to tell you but only a small percentage of young children cry.  You don't think I was young when I first played Animal Crossing?  If these children can't handle it, then this isn't a game for them, just like not everyone should play violence game like Grand Theft Auto if they are prone to violence tendency.  Just like you shouldn't go on social media if you are afraid of being hurt as cyber bullying sadly exist. Why ruin it for the rest of us?

There are plenty of other games to play that won't hurt your feeling.  The majority of gamers don't have a problem with jerk villagers and resetti.  In fact most people are missing those two things but yet despite being the majority can't do anything about it?  How does that make any sense.  If I was Nintendo, I would say screw the minority, majority should always rule.

So just because some kids cry and parent complains, I and many have to suffer as a result?  And cute animal being downright nasty is literally funny as heck and humor is the best medicine.  I take it you are happy with how stupidly boring New Leaf animals were?  They were so bad I didn't even want to talk to any of the villagers for prolong time because they were strip of any personality.

Kids will end up being adult someday so they have plenty of time.  If they can't handle it then, then they will eventually once they grow and mature a bit.  But a lot of kids love the mean personality because they understand what is reality and what isn't.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 8, 2020)

When will people finally understand the fact that if you hack your game , you will just put the villagers you want and not "ruin" the economy of a nintendo game/internet forum?

In ACNL my dreamies were Fang , Curt and others , and when I started hacking i just added them , I did not went here to offer big-ass amounts of bells for them and go through a way long process.

I understand the fact that you are annoyed because frankly the prices for some npc's are quite stupid , but it's also stupid to instantly blame hacking.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

Besides , the state of the hacking scene in the Nintendo Switch is quite dangerous , since making any kind of modification to your console and connecting it to the internet could make you get banned* , so how come someone would hack NMT or Bells into their game to then connect to the internet to get a villager and then proceed to get banned?



*afaik these bans ONLY apply if you do CFW **** on your console , i'm not sure if you can get banned for only editing a save file , either way , why would someone still do all that process of trading?


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh boy I sure do love the belltree forums


----------



## Jas (Apr 8, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I don't know what to tell you but only a small percentage of young children cry.  You don't think I was young when I first played Animal Crossing?  If these children can't handle it, then this isn't a game for them, just like not everyone should play violence game like Grand Theft Auto if they are prone to violence tendency.  Just like you shouldn't go on social media if you are afraid of being hurt as cyber bullying sadly exist. Why ruin it for the rest of us?
> 
> There are plenty of other games to play that won't hurt your feeling.  The majority of gamers don't have a problem with jerk villagers and resetti.  In fact most people are missing those two things but yet despite being the majority can't do anything about it?  How does that make any sense.  If I was Nintendo, I would say screw the minority, majority should always rule.
> 
> ...


i feel like i've seen a lot of your posts on this matter before 

a lot of the animal crossing player base is made up of adults, of course, but nintendo is a consistently family friendly company and the target audience is children and their families - not adults. they are a business - they do not want potential customers to switch to other games. "just because some kids cry and parent complains" is a major concern for them, and if removing the "downright nasty" dialogue from villagers/resetti is what will make the majority of consumers happier, then that is what nintendo will do. it makes the game more accessible for all! and you know they have put much more effort in making personalities better than they were in new leaf.

thanks! i won't be responding to any comments but this thread was rly a wild ride to read


----------



## eladisland (Apr 8, 2020)

After reading this I want to read a thread where everyone is only allowed to respond using their fav villager’s sayings. Anyways this thread has already kept me up past bedtime and 40 winks is never enough.


----------



## Corndoggy (Apr 8, 2020)

eladisland said:


> After reading this I want to read a thread where everyone is only allowed to respond using their fav villager’s sayings. Anyways this thread has already kept me up past bedtime and 40 winks is never enough.


 i absolutely agree, and to start it off:
"let them drink cream"

but fr, this post was wild to read, and to be honest i have no idea what has been said cos it was just a trainwreck from beginning to end, but to everyone here, just please remember to breathe, im worried one of yalls is gonna pop an artery.


----------



## Circus (Apr 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Have you tried earning 2,000 miles? If so, are you seriously telling me that the time it took to earn 2000 miles was literally worth 250,000 bells? Sorry if it sounds like I am being audacious, I'm not. Just trying to make a point.
> 
> The getaway package is worth 5000 miles, and that surely isn't worth 625,000 IGB




I mean, 2k miles will take around 10 minutes to make if you're doing the nook miles+ objectives, while 250k bells takes about an hour or more to make, depending on how you're trying to make it.


----------



## Solio (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow, I always thought this forum was less toxic than gamefaqs, but this thread has proven otherwise. Good job guys.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 8, 2020)

What a day am I right


----------



## CowKing (Apr 8, 2020)

That whole argument was stupid and I wish I never participated in it


----------



## HMCaprica (Apr 8, 2020)

From my perspective I don't  have the game yet but my 11 year old son does(I'm definitely in the older crowd here so I'm giving a vast perspective.) 
You have to keep in mind these things.
1. just about all kids are out of school right now so grinding for 2000 tickets litterally is nothing for these kids right now. The stalk market is NOT the problem and Ive seen it mention that some think going to other peoples island for the best prices to sell was cheating LOL as if. Listen if it was cheating Nintendo would not allow it up right so NO it is NOT cheating. Make some friends on differnt forums and look around for the best prices. You ARE NOT limited to just your island.
2. The game just came out 3 weeks ago. Settle down, relax and just enjoy the game and prices WILL come down. 
3.I'm simply sensing jealousy or being envious is a better word. Listen stop paying so much attention to  how and what others are doing. You are ruining it for yourself. 4.I mention this before but there ARE other forums you can check out to find better prices if you think the ones you are seeing on this forum are too high. 5.Goes with number 2; the game just came out and  you or anyone else (not even Nintendo regardless of how many patches they come out with and they know this too) can control the simple fact that people have this insane desire for instant gratification (you are displaying them yourself by wanting said villager instead of just maybe waiting till things start to die down a little) instead pick goals YOU yourself know you can achieve instead of caring so much how others are playing and what they are doing. Not only that you are comparing to just this forum here.
6.again comparing what you can do to what others can do is just not the best way to go about this. Your examples you gave are NOT suspicious in the way you think they are. There are some things that are obvious to the Mods here but not some of the examples you gave.

It just feels like your trying to blame everyone else and say they are cheating because they can do something you can't. Again ruining it for yourself. Even if someone is blatantly cheating it is not up to you and no doesnt effect the game as much as you think(in the long run) and doesn't effect YOUR GAME.
Comparing and caring way too much about what others are doing is only gonna make you angry and ruin your own game play. Again its only been out for three weeks. I have also played AC since it's very beginning and all Ive seen are just natural progression of just how people are with these types of games both the cheating side and non cheating side.
Please I ask you to take a breath, stop paying so much attention to what others are doing because you can't control how others play whether YOU think its fair or not. 

Lastly PLEASE dont ever compare something horrible that happened in history TO A GAME! That is highly inappropriate  and there is no justification for it. A game is NOTHING like what you compared it to. Maybe you are young(I don't know but it sounds like you are) and don't get or understand how that is so out of line but take it from someone older(over 40) what  you said can hurt or upset a lot of people and I don't think you mean too but remember this is just a GAME. Not real life.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 8, 2020)

lucitine said:


> I would really really really hate this and would be quite upset if they decided to change it to non-drop-able. There are legitimate reasons to want to drop NMT (eg, I borrowed from a friend or I want to gift them to my mom).



They can add a mail to friend option. I don't see someone mailin 2500 NMTs one-by-one. (and 2 per day)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



k e r f u f f l e said:


> *1. *It's just a game. Who cares if people hack, time travel, buy tickets online (eBay, Etsy, etc).



There's a reason nearly 100% of MMORPGs ban you for buying gold.


----------



## Amilee (Apr 8, 2020)

lucitine said:


> Here's the thing. From what I've seen, I think you're projecting your negative point of view towards what you think Nintendo is doing.
> 
> You have no proof that Nintendo did one profile per switch as a cash grab. You have absolutely no idea why they decided to make it this way. While one profile per switch sucks, its not something thats entirely new. In New Leaf, you could, at best, have two games per system. I know this because my mom was playing 6 different games and I had to buy her extra consoles.
> 
> Comparing Nintendo to EA is laughable. Nintendo is LEAGUES away from EA solely based on their business decisions re. games.


I agree with your statement but it's not true that you have to had different 3ds for more towns. I had like 8 towns at the end and only one 3ds. It's because the save is on the cartridge. You could have endless towns if you buy more cartridges and they can all be played on the same 3ds without issue.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 8, 2020)

instead of worrying about a video game economy worry about the current global recession were in right now lol but i do think mods should regulate the market (keeping in line with my liberal views).


----------



## Milsean (Apr 8, 2020)

I've been lurking at this thread for a while but I wonder; how is it not locked yet..?

I personally would say just to play the game as you want to play. I'm not a fan of TTing but I wouldn't bash others for doing so. If the play style you want to do makes you happy, go for it! I've never seen the community like this before and it seemed like people were fine with hacking or cheating in the Wild World era as well as New Leaf. I just don't understand why it's a big problem now.


----------

